# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  @ قطرات الندى

## اليمامة

*قطرات الندى..*


*

مثقلة بالدهشة..
مليئة بلحظات متخمة بالحياة..وبالإهتمام..
بأشياء عشت فيها حية
جبال..هواء..مروج..طقوس..طيور..أزهار..وسماء وقمر وبخور..
بر وبحر ونهر..رائحة الفاكهة ..مذاق المطر..الغيوم...وعبق الشاى والعطور
أعيش فى هذا كله..وكأننى عشت عمراً قبل أن أكون..
حفنة من الكلمات
تخفى وراءها لحظات من التأمل..
ولقطات
وسكون
شىء من الجنون خلف اللحظة الساكنة..
 حيث أقبع أنا..
خلف الغلالة التى تهبط علىّ بطيئة..
وتنسل من خلف الستارة المسدلة
بلا لون..
بلا زحام ..
بعيداً بعيداً عن المهذلة
.
.

صامتة أنا..
أسمع همس لا أستطيع تميّزه
حفيف ورقات  الشجر خلف شرفتى..
صوت الرمال تزروها الرياح..
وخطى روحانية لحقيقة صامتة.. تتسلل فى ارتياح..

.
.

صامتة
 أستمع لأغنية السكون الخالدة..
ترتطم بسفوح الجبال
وأنا..
أنا بين مدارجها..أجرى..ثائرة..راقصة..هاربة..
أبحث عن جنة من رماد..
أمل وألم وشبح ابتسامة..
ومسافات ومسافات
وأنهب..
مئات الأميال الفائتة..

.
.

صامتة..أرقُب..
صوت الخطى من بعيد..
يأتى
عبر الطريق الممهد للرحيل
ينادى على أسماء..
فى فراغ ..ممتلىء بأصداء الأحرف المرتعشة ..
هو الفراغ يبحث عن صداه..
أم الأسماء تلملم أحرف نداها  المرتجعة..

.
.

صامتة مع أنين اللحظة المسكينة..
اللون وحده يغمرنى بالسكينة
وأطياف الرؤى الصامتة من حولى..
تجذبنى بعيداً عن أضواء المدينة

.

أتحرك أخيراً..أشق الطريق..خلف كل ماهو كائن..أنبش عما وراءه..
أبحث بصوت بلا صوت..
أبحث عما هو ساكن خلف الخطى الدؤوبة
فى الدائرة المفرغة..
لما وراء القبيح و البهى ..
لما وراء الخير والشر..
الطيب و الشرس..
عبر الحلم والحياة
أبحث..
عبر ضجيج الدمى والظلمة وأشباح الطريق 
وأهز رأسى بلا اكتراث
أرسم الظلال 
والصمت الغارق فى وجهى..
يطبع بقع الشمس فى مُقلى
يردد ضحكات الليل 
وهسهسة الصباح
والكلام الغير مباح
عن زيفى
وفرحى
وجرحى
أحاول أن أكون 
أن أتجرأ على السكون
فمن يا ترى يسمعنى؟



عفوية هنا.. سأكون 
أنكر الكلمات والكتابات 
فقطرات الندى ستنزلق من فوق أماكنها 
فى ترتيب لا يماثل ترتيب الأحرف
من صدى اللحظة نفسها
ما بين الحضور والغياب 
سيتجلى شىء من عذاب
وستنبت الأزهار وشذاها

...

*

----------


## سوما

> *قطرات الندى..*
> 
> عفوية هنا.. سأكون 
> أنكر الكلمات والكتابات 
> فقطرات الندى ستنزلق من فوق أماكنها 
> فى ترتيب لا يماثل ترتيب الأحرف
> من صدى اللحظة نفسها
> ما بين الحضور والغياب 
> سيتجلى شىء من عذاب
> ...


ستظلين أرق قطرة ندى عرفتها بحياتى .. :f2: 
دمتي بعفوية ورقى  ومحبة.. :36 2 55:

----------


## صفحات العمر

للسكون شفرات لا يفك رموزها الكثيرون
وللجمادات والألوان والأطياف حكايا 
من ينصت اليها ...؟
قليلون .. قليلون
ولله فى بديع ماوهب لنا فى ملكوته الفسيح 
آيات وآيات كونيه 
تدغدغ الأحاسيس 
وتبعث على التأمل والتفكر والتدبر 
وما خلق الله عز وجل جمالاً فى هذا الكون 
إلا وأصطفى من خلقه ما شاء لقراءة مكنوناته 
وإبراز تفاصيله الغير مرئية 
التى تداعب العقول وتلامس الوجدان فتحدث الدهشة
وتزيد القلوب يقينا بأن هذا الكون الجميل
خلقه إله سرمدى الجمال .. عظيم عظيم عطيم 
أعجبتى فكرتك الشفيفه *نــدى* 
وعنونها المعبر العميق
فما من شىء فى هذا الكون 
إلا وتملامسه برفق 
*" قطــــرات النــــدى "*
وأظننى سيكون لى حظ المرور الدائم من هنا
ومن الآن سأجحز لى مكانا 
كى أتنفس من آن الى آخر أكسجين الصفو
وأحاول وحرفى تدوين ما شاء الله لى ان أدون 
كل تقديرى لحضورك الراق

----------


## اليمامة

*كانت الريح تعصف بقسوة
 لكن الأكثر جنوناً كانت
 أسراب الطيور المهاجرة
 وهى تُصر على العودة 
 إلى وطنها
 ...*

----------


## اليمامة

*نقرت حبات المطر على زجاج شرفتى 
وأنا من خلفها..
أنظر
آتساءل..
إن كان أحد سوف يأتى
...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

وبعض الحدس أعيانى 
وقلبنى كما سمكة 
تراقص لوحها الســـاخن
وترضى بإنتهاء الأمر ..
 أن تشبع فما جائع

محمد سعيد

----------


## اليمامة

*عندما ارتطم بى 
ونظر فى وجهى ليعتذر
لم يتذكر تلك الخُصلة
التى طالما داعبها
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*أمنية:
أن أتحول لقطار كلما جاء الليل*

----------


## اليمامة

*أمام فاترينة محل الُلعب
وقف طفل يتيم
يحدق مبتسماً فى صورة امرأة حلوة*

----------


## اليمامة

*السادس من أكتوبر..
أنظر إلى تلك السفينة الأمريكية التى تمر فى القناة
وترفع العلم
أحمر..أبيض..أسود
فى يوم كهذا
ماذا يعنى النصر
وماذا تعنى الهزيمة..*

----------


## اليمامة

*فى الزهرة
نحلة
تسأل عن
ميسمها
...*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*




وقفت أتأمل فوضى دولابى

هاهو فستانى الأسود

**مفتوح الصدر*
*
قصير قليلا .. 

إرتديتَه له فى عيد ميلاده





..... لم أعد أتذكر كم من السنين مرت !!




*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*قطرات ندى 





على زهره بعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــده*

*زهره واحـــده*

*أو نظره واحده*

*هى الكون بأكمله* 


**


*بل هى الياسميـــن*

*بل هى الياسميـــن*


*حين يأخذك بعيدا . وحيدا*


*إلى عش الخواء*





* 

*

----------


## اليمامة

*كلما مررت فى الردهة 
راقبتنى المرآة
ونقلت لى صورة
لا أعرفها*

----------


## اليمامة

*لم يكن أبداً عاشقاً
لم تطرق أبداً أبوابه النجوى
أمن أجل هذا 
تولد القسوة؟
إنه وجه لرجل ميت ساكن برواز*

----------


## اليمامة

*منذ الفجر
و شعاع الشمس الباهت 
يحاول الدخول
ليرفأ قلبى الجريح..
بعد دعابة الليل الثقيلة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*على قارعة الطريق 
تنتظرنى كل يوم
يمامة وحيدة
 تهدل..
كلما غطتنى غيمة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

> ستظلين أرق قطرة ندى عرفتها بحياتى ..
> دمتي بعفوية ورقى  ومحبة..


*وسام
أد ايه بحب ايحاءاتك الوديعة 
أنا عايزاكى تشاركينى بأحاسيسك البسيطة فى كلماتها
المختزلة لزمن كامل..طويل..
بعيد فى معانيها الإعتبارية العميقة
 هنا..
 أنا فى حاجة شديدة للألفة
والأُنس..وكسر حواجز الثبات 
هنا ممكن نتجرأ على السكون
والجمود والحجز  اللى بنُعطيه للأشياء
وهيّا فى الحقيقة يا وسام فى منتهى الحياة

*

----------


## اليمامة

*القمر غائب !!!!
هرولت الكلاب البوليسية السوداء
التى تطلقها نحوى جيوش الظلام..
لتعيث بقلبى
 وتفتش بضراوة فى جواريره
عن ذكرى حبى الأسبوعية

.
.
.

وتنهشها !
...
*

----------


## اليمامة

*جنون لفنى
هو نفس الجنون
الذى ضمنى وعطره
عندما تسلل إلىّ من ثقب الباب
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*الآن
تراقبنى الأشجار 
ومن خلف النافذة
تراود شفتاى على ثمارها
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*أنا لا أستطيع أن أصفق باب قلبى فى وجهك
لماذا لا تفهم 
أن قلبى بلا باب !!!
...*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_
مارست معك لعبة الإختباء

أنتظرك و أأمل

ان تلوح لى فى الأفق

فلم تعد


أتعجلك فتتأنى__


والعمر يسرع .. للفناء


_

----------


## اليمامة

*الليل جاء
والقمر لم يحضر بعد
خيراً فعل
ليخفى ظلك الذى عذبته حرارة قلبى
وأستريح 
...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

وللزنابق حديث إسطورى البهاء
تطيب له النفس وتعشقه الروح
لؤلؤى كالضوء شفاف كالحـلم
نقيا كحبات الندى

----------


## اليمامة

*على الرف
أوكورديون أسود..
قَبَع
ماتت على سلمه درجة الدو
وهناك..
فى الركن المقابل من الفصل
علم الوطن
معلق..
منذ أربعة وأربعون عاما
.
.
.
.
بقى الرسم..ومضى الزمن
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*حرر دقات قلبك..
أطلقها نحوى كالرصاص
دعها تخترق صدرى
وتسيل دمائى المتجمدة
فينعم قلبى بالحياة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*أرتنى حافظته
لازالت تحتفظ بها
وصور زفافها السعيد
وهو يقبلها على جبينها
فى هذه اللحظة
دخلت عصفورة صغيرة من الشباك
وحطت على الصورة
خطفتها وطارت
بعيدا للسماء
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*الشجرة لازالت فى نفس المكان
أمامها مباشرة رقدت الصخرة البيضاء العالية
والبحر هناك كما تعودته..
ينظر إليهما فى تحد
كلما هاج موجه ليفرقهما
كلما انحنت الشجرة على الصخرة
تعانقها
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*شجرتى هاهى استيقظت مثلى 
بجوار نافذتى تؤانسنى
وتلقى علىّ بالظلال
أهو ظلها..
أم هو ظل جارتى الذائب فيها
وهى واقفة فى مطبخها تغنى؟؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*فى هذه اللحظة..
وقفت الدمعة فوق الجفن فى تآمر
تراود العين على الفرار
لم يأبه لها البؤبؤ البنى المموج بالأخضر
فلقد نجح فى حبسها منذ زمن بعيد
واتحد معها بجدارة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

> للسكون شفرات لا يفك رموزها الكثيرون
> وللجمادات والألوان والأطياف حكايا 
> من ينصت اليها ...؟
> قليلون .. قليلون
> ولله فى بديع ماوهب لنا فى ملكوته الفسيح 
> آيات وآيات كونيه 
> تدغدغ الأحاسيس 
> وتبعث على التأمل والتفكر والتدبر 
> وما خلق الله عز وجل جمالاً فى هذا الكون 
> ...


 *
الأستاذ العزيز جداً الشاعر محمد سعيد 
تحية تقدير خاصة وامتنان لهذه الإفتتاحية التى لا أجد ما هو  أروع منها كاستهلالية لــ "قطرات الندى "
كيف أشكرك يا سيدى على مؤازرتك وتشجيعك المتواصل؟
وكيف أعبر لك عن فخرى بوجودك وبأن هذا الكلام المزهر منك يخصنى ؟
إنه لمن دواعى سرورى أن أتلق منك هذا الفيض الروحى الخلاق وأن تكون إن شاء الله معى نتأمل مكنونات الكون عندما تلامسها قطرات الندى..
أتمنى كل ما أتمنى أن أكون عندحسن ظنك وتشجيعك
وأن أحظى بوجودك وكلماتك التى دائما ما تتلاقى مع إحساسى..
دمت فى أمان الله سيدى
مع خالص التقدير والإحترام
*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

_


وعدها بعيونه ان يتم الإحتضان

لكن هاهى الأيام قد مرت

دون اى عناق
_

----------


## اليمامة

*"آآآآآآآآآآآه"
باللون الأحمر القانى
ترتد من القلب القرمزى
تخترق صدرى الأبيض
لتغطى كل الجمادات من حولى
برعشة الزرقة 
المزركشة بالأحمر المتوهج
أقاوم..
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*أمى إنسان
أبى انسان
آدم انسان
هدى انسان
أحمد انسان
ايمان انسان
نادر انسان
جيهان انسان
حكيم انسان
سوما انسان
محمد انسان
.
.
.
*
*وأنا...
أنا أحب الإنسان
...
*

----------


## اليمامة

*أرفع عينى لأعلى..فلا أرك..
أخفض عينى لأسفل..فلا أراك ..
أبحث عنك فى الأوراق
فى وتريات العشاق
...
لا ألقاك
.
.
.
ولما أرفع عينى للسماء
يخفق قلبى
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*نافذتى..والشجرة..
وحفيف الورق الأخضر .. يداعب خلجات نفسى
من خلف زجاج النافذة الشفاف
يذكرنى ..
كم أنا بائسة..
و " yanni " يعزف
بجوار قلبى
ويغرس فيه أصداء الحنين..
 وال "Nostalgia"
.
.
.
آآآآه
...





*

----------


## اليمامة

*
أحترق من الفراق ..
أحترق وحيدة..
أحترق سعيدة.
فسحب دخانى الحمراء
تكتب أسمك باشتياق
وأنا أضيع بعيدة
بعيدة
بعيدة
بعيدة
بعيدة*

----------


## اليمامة

*جاءنى الصباح الأزرق سعيداً
عانق عيناى ..
قبلهما
..
..
..
..

أصبح أحمر
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*رسائلك العطرية انبتت لى جناحان
وسطورك الوردية طارت بى 
نحو الشمس
.
.
.
تحت وسادتى 
مددت يدى لألتقطها
فزعت..
من سرقها..
من سرق رسائلك التى لم ترسلها 
أبداً..
..*

----------


## اليمامة

*نظرت لأعلى..
للسماء..أسألها..
أتستحقى أن أضيع فيكِ
وأنتِ بهذا الضيق علىّ..
وأنتِ بهذا البعد الأجوف..
والأزرق فيك مسكى رجف..
..
..
..

أجمل ما فيكِ
إذا شراعى
أبحر فى ضياعكِ
بريح عواصفك
أيتها الفيروزية
...*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *رسائلك العطرية انبتت لى جناحان
> وسطورك الوردية طارت بى 
> نحو الشمس
> .
> .
> .
> تحت وسادتى 
> مددت يدى لألتقطها
> فزعت..
> ...


انا انا اللي سرقتهم اناااااااااااااااااا  :: 
قطرات رقيقة يا ندى .. مستمتعة انا خالص  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> انا انا اللي سرقتهم اناااااااااااااااااا 
> قطرات رقيقة يا ندى .. مستمتعة انا خالص


رجعى الرسايل تحت المخدة تانى لو سمحتى
أنا دوخت تدوير عليهم
هههههههههه
صباح الشقاوةةةةة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وقفت أتأمل فوضى دولابى
> 
> هاهو فستانى الأسود
> 
> ...


إيمان
أهلاً..
وقطراتك الشفيفة ..
تضفى على قطرات الندى المزيد من الألق
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*تريدني ان اعيد الرسائل 
.
.
اهكذا دون مقابل ؟!
.
.
.
هأو أو أو 
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *أمى إنسان
> أبى انسان
> آدم انسان
> هدى انسان
> أحمد انسان
> ايمان انسان
> نادر انسان
> جيهان انسان
> حكيم انسان
> ...


بصي بقى انا اول ما قريت دي فضلت اضحك اوي هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلك فكرتيني بإسماعيل ياسين وهوا بيقول 
" الصدق منجا و أنا احب المنجا " و انا عارفة انك بتموتي في المنجا  ::

----------


## اليمامة

*أخاف من الكاميرات الرمادية
أخاف من الوشايات الكحلية
أخاف لأن يختلط الأسود بألوان الحرية
أخاف..
.
.
.

أنا اللانهائية..*

----------


## اليمامة

*عصفور صغير ..
يغنى على الشجرة المجاورة
بكل ما فيه من عنفوان
بينما نجوم الليل الساهرة 
تضىء بكل ما مُنِحَت من قوة
فى عالم كهذا..
يتسارع نبضى
وأدعو حبيبى..
 ليأتى
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*كيف يتصور هذا العقل المجنون
أنه قادر على أن يغلق قلبى !!
وكيف لهذا القلب المفتوح
أن يتصور أنه قادر
على أن يلغى عقلى!!
أتعجب من حقيقة هذا الصراع 
الخائب
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*ولدت..
والشمس تشرق ..
ولازالت الشمس تشرق 
.
.
.
لقد انتظرتك طويلاً
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*كان حلم حافى..
صافى..
أزرق..
يعكس الألوان
هل كان !!
لا..لاااااا
لم يكن
كأنه كان..ولكنه لم يكن !
ألم يكن..؟
...
*

----------


## اليمامة

*القلب الأزرق فى الصدر البارد
خرج من الصدر ..
باحثا فى نهم عن ما يملأ به
جوفه الجائع..
من كل القلوب الحمراء اللاهثة..
الملقاة على قارعة الطريق تنتظره..
لاحظه قلبى من أعلى..
يعرف..
يبتسم..
 ظل يراقب القلب الأنيق..
وهو يلعب لعبة الإمتصاص اللذيذ
لكل الدماء الساخنة النافرة 
حتى أمتلأ..
وعاد إلى صدره مرتوياً
قرمزياً
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*قلب
يثقله اللهث
يعيه البحث
يُحميه البرد
يحمله الوعد
قلب..
يخطو الخطة الأولى
على درب السهد
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*"أخيراً أحضرت الورد"
قالتها الزوجة لزوجها فى إحدى ليالى الشتاء الدافئة
.
.
.
ابتسمت المقبرة سعيدة*

----------


## اليمامة

*أمنية..
أن أتحول نوارة برتقال الليلة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*أطفئت الشمعة أخيراً
فعلت..
لتعيش عمراً أطول
وتركت نفسى فى العتمة
وحيدة
..*

----------


## اليمامة

*الريح خارج النافذة تقف مترددة
مرتعدة..
تطرق الزجاج لى
تريد أن تدخل
لتأخذ بعض الدفء من قلبى
 وتعود من جديد
هى لا تكذب أبداً
لذلك..
شرعت فى فتح النافذة
لأريحها
...*

----------


## اليمامة

[CENTER][COLOR="Red"][SIZE="5"][B]*

حبيبى..
صغيرى..
تعلم منى..

ألف : أمى
ألف : أرنب
ألف : إبريق
ألف : انسان

باء  : بيت
باء  : بريق
باء :  بابا
.
.
.
.
حاء : حب
حاء  : حرية
حاء  : حمام
حاء : حياة
...


سين : سُلم
سين :سماء
سين : سندس
سين : سلام
.
.
.
.

غين :غصن
غين :غروب
غين : غيمة
غين :غلام 
غين : غليان
.
.
.
واو : ورقة
واو : وعد
واو : وادى
واو : وردة
.
.
.
أعد..

حاء : حب
حاء  : حرية
حاء  : حمام
حاء : حياة

أعد

سين : سمكة

أعد.
.
.
.

..........
......
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*شحاذان يتقاسمان طعام
أعطته لهما السيدة المسنة
فى السماء..
كان بريق القمر ساطعاً بشدة فوقهما
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*الآن..
الريح دافئة..
هل دخلت لتدفىء قلبى المرتجف
الذى أصدقها الوعد
أمس !!!!
..*

----------


## اليمامة

*لو استسلمت
سأكون ذات غير نفسى
تتوق إلى الحياة والحب والأمل
على طول الزمن
هذه هى أيامى يا حبيبى فى هذا العالم
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*من خلف الغيمة..
تحاول الشمس أن تنفذ إلى قلبها
من خلف زجاج نافذتى..
ومن بين غصون الشجرة السامقة
تحاول الشمس أن تنفذ إلى قلبى
.
.
.
ألهذه الدرجة ..
صرت أشبه بالغيمة !!!
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*العقد الذهبى جُن
لا يريد أن يبقى فى صندوق حُليي
يثور على معاملته العادية مثل باقى الحليات
يدعونى كى أرفعه ..
وأجعله يتألق وحده فى رقبتى
..

رفعته لرقبتى
.
.
.
فى هذى اللحظة..
بَرَقت الحلية اللازوردية التى تتدلى منه
أول حرف من إسمك..

...*

----------


## اليمامة

*فراشة كانت تدور حول النور الساطع
اقتربت بشدة..
فاحترقت أطراف أجنحتها الملونة
فاندفعت هاربة
.
.
.
.
للأمام
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*لا فائدة منك أيها الخريف..
أوراقك الجافة تركت أشجارك وطارت
وأنت لازلت تراود القيظ عن نفسك
.
.
.
لا فائدة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*ابتسمت التاء المربوطة بغنج
وهى تتمايل من بعيد بكومتى أنوثتها فى مواجهة الهاء
بينما اصطفت الأخيرة فى الطابور الأبجدى 
ترمقها فى دهشة وتحفز
.
.
.
تساءلت مندهشة
كيف تكون التاء بهذا الجمال
أما أنا.. فلا !!
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*الحزن قد يهدد القلب..
لكن الفرحة المتخمة لا تهدده..
الحزن قد يسطحه..ويفلطحه
أما الفرحة فتحافظ على شكله وتفتحه
.
.

فى هذه الحالة
قد يتحول القلب بتوصيف الحزن هنا ..
إلى مستنقعاً راكداً 
وبركة طينية..
لا تصلح للحب...
أو حتى الكره
.
.
.
 كم أنا حزينة على قلبى
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*سمكة..
مجرد سمكة يحتويها حوض أسماك..
سمكة زينة ..جميلة المنظر..
تسر الأعين بألوانها الباهرة
وجسدها الإنسيابى..
.
.
.
بين الجدران الزجاجية الشفافة..
 المصمتة..
تبدو السمكة سعيدة ..
وهى تتحرك بحرية
 وسرعة وانتشاء ..
تبدو سعيدة !!!!

.
.
.

السمكة تنتشى..
السمكة تتحرك بجنون..
السمكة تغوص فى الأعماق
.
.
.

السمكة تعانى حضرة الموت الدائم
.
.
.

من يخطر بباله !!!


*

----------


## اليمامة

*المدى..أزرق
الندى شفاف رقراق..أبيض
الجمال ..ماجن حلال..زبرجد
.
.
.

الجمال والمدى والندى
هكذا من كل شىء كنت ذات يوم

العاشقة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*الغيمة لازلت تطل علىّ من النافذة
أحُبها
.
.
.
.
لطالما قاتلت صهد الشمس
من أجلى
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*كانت طلقة..
مجرد طلقة حنونة انطلقت بنعومة فائقة
من بندقية حنايا قلبه الدافىء..
طلقة انطلقت بالخطأ..
كى تضرجنا فى الدماء التى سالت من 
من قلبينا ..
.
.
.
ونتجمد سوياً
فى آن واحد..



*

----------


## اليمامة

*بوم بوم بوم بوم بوم.....بووووم
بوم بوم بوم بوم بوم.....بووووم
بوم بوم بوم بوم بوم.....بووووم
.
.
.
هكذا كان قلبى 
نبضته السادسة سقطت
لتبحث عنك
وتعيد السابعة بلا يأس الكَرَه
فتضخ الدم..
وذكراك
.
.
.
بعنف
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*الآن..
فى قلبى
ضحكة برتقال..
تداعب خواطرى
ريح تأتى من الشمال
الآن..
فى شعرى نجمة
واحساس يتجرأ على السؤال
.
.
.
.
هل ؟
احتمال؟
...*

----------


## د. أمل

حبيبتى نـــــدى

دمتِ لنا و دام صفاؤك

و بوركت و بوركت كلماتك


 :11 6 103:

----------


## اليمامة

*جوارير قلبى المقفرة..
حين سقاها بوريده
من دمائه العطرة

.
.
.

أفرجت عن أشواق اللحظة..
 الهاربة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*كنت تتعلق برقبة أمك لتعطيك قطعة من الشيكولاتة
كنت تجرى خلف الكرة الملونة لتحرز الهدف الصاروخى
كنت شَكِس..تضرب ابن الجيران الذى لم يلاعبك
كنت تنثر الماء وانت تستحم وتجرى وراء فقاعات الصابون
كنت تجرى وتجرى نحو اللا هدف..فى الأرض الواسعة
الممتدة جداً أمامك..
كنت تغنى..كنت تبكى..كنت تقول..
كنت تفعل كل شىء كما تريد..دون خجل..دون خوف..
دون حساب للنظرات المستنكرة التى تحذرك وتهددك
.
.
.
.
.
ياااااه..
لقد كبرنا جداً
لماذا لا نصدق أننا يوماً..
كنا أطفالاً !!!
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*هذى المرأة..
المصنوعة من أوراق الورد..
تحلم كل يوم بسماه
أن يطيّب أوراقها من عطرِ شذاه
أن يرويّها من أمطارِ نداه
أن تنمو بتلاتها ..
وتزهر فيها
تفاصيل صباها
وصباه
.
.
.

هذى المرأة العاشقة 
تحلم !!
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*النجوم الآن خارج نافذتى مطفئة
لا يهمس نورها الخافت بموسيقاه
على شجرتى السامقة
لماذا انطفأت عيونى عن الإمعان فى النجوم !!
.
.
.

سأظل..
انتظر نجمة الصباح..
المبكر
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*الليل والنهار ..
صديقين من نفس الجنس الذكورى
تعاهدا على ألا يفترقا
لكن الليل ..
لم يوف بوعده
عندما غادر النهار فى هدوء..
وتحول لليلة شديدة الأنوثة
والحنان والحب..
.
.
.
فهل يتحول الليلة ؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*أمنية :
أن تعتلى روحى حصانها الخارق ..
لأعلى
أعلى
.
.
.
فى لحظة صمت مطبقة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*وهكذا الأيام تجىء وتذهب
وهكذا الدنيا تدور وتعاود الدوران
وهكذا الأحلام تتحقق وتتلاشى
وهكذا الكلمات تموت وتحيا
وهكذا وهكذا وهكذا..
وهكذا تكون أنت..
فى خلجات النفس قابعاً
وفى العين خافقاً
وفى القلب ساطعاً
وفى روح المشاعر آمناً
وفى الوجدان حياً ذاكراً
وفى قلب الندى نبضاً حانياً
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*كنت أبحث داخل نفسى عن معنى الحب
فوقعت دون أن أدرى فى العشق
.
.
.
.
فقررت أن أبقى قابعة هناك
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*

أنتظر من لن يأتى أبدااااا
أنتظر من يجرحنى عنباااا
أنتظر..العقلا..والقلبااا
أنتظر..
من يغيب فى الأفق الغائم..
ويلمع فى أعماقى بدرااااا
.
.
.
هو الملكا..
هوالمستحيل القولا
والفعلا
.
.
.
أنتظره وحده
الأجلااااااا
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*

لو يعود..
ويطل بوجهه إلى ّ فى هذا المساء..
أن يعود..ومن خلف نافذتى
تتوقف السماء عن البكاء..
أن يعود..لو يعود..
ويحتضننى من هذا الحزن الخريفى..
ويبدد صمت الغرباء


*

----------


## اليمامة

*خلف الغيوم
لا يزال النجم يسطع بقوة هناك..
حاملاً شوقه للدروب التى قطعناها سوياً..
قرباناً لأمنية..أمنية الحلم المرتجى ..
فى قلب طفل..
طفل نفس العطر..نفس السر
نفس الخيول التى تمتطى المدار ..
ومختلطاً على الياسمين
هو مزيج من ضوئين لنجم..ونجم
طفل حى..
يبعث وردة فى أغنياتى 
التى نسيتها الفصول منذ زمن بعيد..

.
.
.
الطفل..
يحاول أن يقهر اليتم بالإيمان
واليأس بالحنين
بالزهر والأغانى
ببعض يقين
ووطن
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*السحابة الرقيقة ..
تقبل أن تذوب برضاها ..
فى نهار صيفى مشمس
تريد أن تكفكف من جبروته المعذب ..
بذوبانها لأجله
وحده..
فأصابع هذا النهار الحار ..
لم تخلق سوى للعزف
ولم تنبسط سوى للتربيت 
بحنان..
.
.
.

فكيف لا تذوب مرتوية بفيضه 
ولو سكنت التراب !!!!

.
.
.


راضية بقدرى 

...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*يقودنى الطريق
أم أقوده
ترشدنى الحقيقة
أم أرشدها
يهدينى الحب
أم يخاتلنى
.
.
.
سؤال ينحتنى على ذاكرتى
يرسمنى على روحى
.
.
.
هو سؤال الطريق
حقيقته
ودمعه
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*مازال النجم يمد إلىّ لمحة ضياء
 لا تنطفىء إلا لتشق قلبى
وتجرى عيونى فى أرجاء السماء
أسكب الزرقة فى عمقى أمنية
ونجوى وشغف
أنظر لأعلى فأعلى
آه..
يضوع النجم ويتشظى كسفاً
ولهف
.
.
.

هل اقترب موسم الرحيل..!!
أعلم ..



....*

----------


## اليمامة

*

كانت ليلة..
حين ظللت أكسب مرة..وأخسر مرات..
كيف خضعت للخسارة بكل هذا الشغف !!!!
.
.
.

سؤال..وابتسام..*

----------


## اليمامة

*


مساءات تآكلت..
وتفاصيل حلم..لا تنتهى..
ثم...
.
.
.
صباح مفعم بالحياة
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*تصورت..وتصورت..وتصورت..
تصورت صور كثيرة..
وتوهمت..
توهمت أننا نستقبلها..
وكنت أستقبلها وحدى..
أتلقاها على وجهى الضائع الملامح..
داخل عيونى المغتربة..
هل تصورت..هههههههه...يا لسذاجتى..
أننى سأجمع غربتى..وسألملم أحزانى..فأطبق عليهما كفى..
وأجلس أنتظر المعجزة !!!
...
أرتدى الآن أحلى فساتينى..
وأجلس..حافية..
أبتسم..
ومع ابتسامى يرتعش العالم كله..فى جسدى..
كيف !!!!
هى الصرخة..للسماء..
حيث لا أنتظر شيئاً على الإطلاق..
.
.

حاولت أن أرى..هل كما أريد ..وفشلت..
أم كما كان ينبغى أن أرى..وعميت !!!
أبتسم..
وأبكى..
وتبرق الأوسمة من بعيد..
.
.
.

ولكننى أحببتكم جميعكم..
حب مبلل بدفء الدموع
وطعم الرحيل
.
.
.
.
أخيراً..نصل..
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*

بعض الحب..يحزن..
مع كل بداية سنة..
فالفرح فى الحب..
قد يجعلنا أنانيين..مندفعيين..
ولذا.. فأنا أفضل أن أحزن قليلاً ..
كى أكون معك..
.
.
أخاف الفرح !!!
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*

هل يجدى كثيراً ..
إذا ما توقفت الشمس عن الشروق
فى حياة قلب تغرب منذ زمن !!!
هل تختلف كثيراً ..
إذا ما توقفت الكرة الأرضية عن الدوران
فى حركة جسد فقد جاذبيته الكونية !!!
.
.
الآن..
يعذبنى السؤال..
ويراوحنى الأمل
أى بارقة أمل قادرة على أن تحيى الموت بعد ادمانه !!!
هل يحيا الموتى من جديد !!!!
...*

----------


## سوما

كـ مـوسـم *الخــريــف* ,,, يتسـاقــط من كـل منـــــا شئ مـــــــا ..!!
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*

من يستطيع أن يسكت قلبه عن الذكرى وحنينها..من دون أن يدمره
من يستطيع أن يصمت فجأة الأحاديث والضحكات..ينجح فى أن يكون أى شىء ..
.
.
.
إلا الإنسان !!*

----------


## اليمامة

*

تحن الأرض للسماء..
و الماء للطين..
يحن الصغير إلى الطريق الممتد
والكبير إلى خطاه الفائتة
ومن نواميس الكون كذلك
أن أحن إليك طول الوقت
.
.
.
أنت وحدك
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*

البرعم الصغير للوردة البيضاء
كان فى طفولته ورديا محمرا
كبرت الوردة..وتفتحت ..
وأصبح البرعم الوردى شاهق البياض
..
ألوان ..
من يسمعها بعينه؟
من يراها بقلبه؟
من يعشقها فى طبيعة الله الحية؟
وإرادة الكائنات ؟
.
.
صباح مفعم بالحياة 
أتمنى !!
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*وليلة أخرى مثل سابقتها..تعصف فيها الرياح
ويسقط  فيها الضباب على موجودات الله ..
ودبيب البرودة يسرى فى الأوصال
مظاهر تذكرنى ان الدفء كان شعور وهمى خاطف غائب
لم يكن..ولن يكون..
وليلة..
وليلة..
وليلة..
ليال تجر ليال من خلف النافذة
يتعاقب فيها الليل والنهار بلا هوادة
لم يتوقف الكون للعجب !!
ولم يتمهل حتى !!
وأنا كالتمثال السامق المزروع فى الأرض..
أنظر من خلف شفافية النافذة
ومن خلف تموجات روحى الهادرة 
  إلى الطريق
الطريق الموحش الترابى..
ولا أنتظر من لن يأتى..
ولا من سيأتى..
لا أنتظر أى شىء بعدما زهدت الإنتظار
لم أعد أنتظر من لن يأتى..
لم أعد أتحرى على الطريق
سوى ما يلهمنى به الله
ويرحمنى أنا الإنسان
...*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_




ربي.._

_أنت .._

_أنت وحدك .. لا سواك_


_ترى قلباً قد أحب بصدق ..._
_فجازه صدقا.._

----------


## اليمامة

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ربي.._
> 
> _أنت .._
> 
> ...


 :f2: 
جميلة يا سارة..
بحبك أكتر
 :f:

----------


## طريق

*فأصابع هذا النهار الحار ..
لم تخلق سوى للعزف
ولم تنبسط سوى للتربيت 
بحنان..

كما أن للموضوع عنوان "قطرات الندى" كان في نصوصه المكثفة وإيحاءاته الرقيقة طراوة "ندى القطرات"، كل هذا الفيض المنهال من المشاعر الذي يتراكم رويدا عبر مقطوعات قصيرة ومكثفة ومقطرة بكل حرص ودقة. ذكرني هذا التقطير بهيئة ساعة رملية لا تراكم الرمل ولكن أوراق الياسمين. لغة مشاعرك البسيطة والمرهفة والإيحائية يا ندى لها أيضا هذه الرائحة الرائقة البيضاء المسكرة.
لكلماتك كل بهاء التناسق ورونق الصورة وانسيابية اللون
أمتعني كثيرا أن أكتشف هذا الكنز مجمعا ولقارئه أيضا متعة اكتشافه في فرادة التتابع
كل تحية وتقدير
*

----------


## اليمامة

*تثاقلت الخطى..
كادت أن تتلاشى..
كما يتلاشى نور الأمانى
فى الليالى الكئيبة..وظلمتها

...

تغادر الروح الجسد
وتتركه حى ..حياة الأفول..
 فى زحام التمنى العقيم..

...

يحين موعد الرحيل
وبعض رحيل بلا وداع
وبعض وداع 
قدر
...

*
*"انا صار لازم ودعكن ..فيروز"*





*

أنا صار لازم ودعكن و خبركن عني

أنا كل القصة لو منكن ما كنت بغني



أنا صار لازم ودعكن و خبركن عني

أنا كل القصة لو منكن ما كنت بغني



غنينا أغاني عوراق غنية لواحد مشتاق

و دايمن بالأخر في أخر في وقت فراق

في وقت فراق



أنا صار لازم ودعكن و خبركن عني

أنا كل القصة لو منكن ما كنت بغني



غنينا أغاني عوراق غنية لواحد مشتاق

و دايمن بالأخر في أخر في وقت فراق



يا جماعة لازم خبركن هالقصة عني

أنا كل شي بقولو عم حسو و عم يطلع مني



موسيقيي دقو و فلو و العالم صارو يقلو

و دايمن بالأخر في أخر في وقت فراق



بكرا برجع بوقف معكن اذا مش بكرا البعدو أكيد

أنتو أحكوني و أنا بسمعكن حتى لو للصوت بعيد



بكرا برجع بوقف معكن اذا مش بكرا البعدو أكيد

أنتو أحكوني و أنا بسمعكن حتى لو للصوت بعيد



بلا موسيقتنا الليلة حزينة بلا غنية اليلة بتطول

كل ليلة بغني بمدينة و بحمل صوتي و بمشي عطول



بكرا برجع بوقف معكن اذا مش بكرا البعدو أكيد

أنتو أحكوني و أنا بسمعكن حتى لو للصوت بعيد



بكرا برجع بوقف معكن اذا مش بكرا البعدو أكيد

أنتو أحكوني و أنا بسمعكن حتى لو للصوت بعيد



و لا غنية نفعت معنا و لا كلمة الا شي حزين

اذا ما بكينا و لا دمعنا لا تفتكرو فرحانيين



بكرا برجع بوقف معكن اذا مش بكرا البعدو أكيد

أنتو أحكوني و أنا بسمعكن حتى لو للصوت بعيد


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

للشتاء تراتيل تعرفنى 
ترتجل روحى الخُطــا وعيا ..
بين تفاصيلها المتباينه
فتذاب من تلقائها 
تلال الجليد

----------


## اليمامة

*لم تخرج خيوط الشمس بعد من مكمنها..
ولم تتدلى لتحى الموتى الأحياء فى الأرض..
لازال الجليد متراكم على أرفف الذكريات
لا تقدر على ذوبانه أقصى حرارات القلب..
مهما اشتعل...
.
.
.

شىء فى الروح انكسر..وارتهن..
كم أنت مخلصة أيتها الشمس
أيها النجم الساطع فى أفوله
...*

----------


## اليمامة

> كـ مـوسـم *الخــريــف* ,,, يتسـاقــط من كـل منـــــا شئ مـــــــا ..!!


 *
كموسم الخريف..يتساقط من كل منا شىء ما..!!
وهكذا يكون رحيل ..ربما بلا وداع..
مثلما يكون لقاء ربيعى مفاجىء..
وللخريف..جمال الحب ولوعته
وأنا..
سأظل أحبك شغفاً ..
وهوسا بالحياة
فى موسم الخريف..

...*

----------


## سوما

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ربي.._
> 
> _أنت .._
> 
> ...


صادقة لأبعد الحدود وروعة بجد يا سارة ,, تسلم أيديك   :36 3 17: 



> للشتاء تراتيل تعرفنى 
> ترتجل روحى الخُطــا وعيا ..
> بين تفاصيلها المتباينه
> فتذاب من تلقائها 
> تلال الجليد


أ. محمد ,,
لمستنى اوووووى كلماتك ,,, سلام لك ولجمال مشاعرك وقطراتك الصادقة  :f2:  



> *
> كموسم الخريف..يتساقط من كل منا شىء ما..!!
> وهكذا يكون رحيل ..ربما بلا وداع..
> مثلما يكون لقاء ربيعى مفاجىء..
> وللخريف..جمال الحب ولوعته
> وأنا..
> سأظل أحبك شغفاً ..
> فى موسم الخريف..
> وهوسا للحياة
> ...*


وأحلى من قطرات الندى  أحساسك يا ندى .. :f2:  دمتِ بنقاء ..

----------


## سوما

ورقــة الخــريــف ,,,, تنتـفـس أم تتـوجــع ؟؟ !!
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *فأصابع هذا النهار الحار ..
> لم تخلق سوى للعزف
> ولم تنبسط سوى للتربيت 
> بحنان..
> 
> كما أن للموضوع عنوان "قطرات الندى" كان في نصوصه المكثفة وإيحاءاته الرقيقة طراوة "ندى القطرات"، كل هذا الفيض المنهال من المشاعر الذي يتراكم رويدا عبر مقطوعات قصيرة ومكثفة ومقطرة بكل حرص ودقة. ذكرني هذا التقطير بهيئة ساعة رملية لا تراكم الرمل ولكن أوراق الياسمين. لغة مشاعرك البسيطة والمرهفة والإيحائية يا ندى لها أيضا هذه الرائحة الرائقة البيضاء المسكرة.
> لكلماتك كل بهاء التناسق ورونق الصورة وانسيابية اللون
> أمتعني كثيرا أن أكتشف هذا الكنز مجمعا ولقارئه أيضا متعة اكتشافه في فرادة التتابع
> كل تحية وتقدير
> *


طريق..
أهلا بك..
وأسعدنى وجودك بكل انسانيتك فوق هذه الصفحات..صفحاتى الخاصة جدا..
تلك الصفحات التى أعتز بها..لأنها كانت خلاصات نفسى فى أوقات متعددة..ومتباينة..
حالات شعورية وحالات من اللاشعور..
حالات للحلم..والتمنى..وحالات للواقع المتجمد..
حالات كادت أن تقترب بى من الأساطير والميتافيزيقا..وحالات كانت تأخذنى فى أعماق الأرض..
حالات وعى ولا وعى..
حالات تحت الإنتظار وتحت الحصار..وفى ضوء النهار..
فى عمق الليل..وما أحلاها كانت..

...

قطرات الندى هذه بالفعل هى تقطير بطىء لنفسى وروحى..
كلما دخلت هنا وراجعت حالاتى الشعورية..
تكاد روحى تبرأ ..يكاد الحلم يستبد بى ويحملنى لأعلى.. لأعلى السماوات..
هنا كانت وتكون لحظات فرح..وشجو..
حنين وأنين..
بيد أننى معظم الوقت لا أطيق على الرجوع للخلف..
على الرجوع لحالاتى تلك..
ربما لأننى فيها لا أتعرف نفسى أحيانا..
وأسأل من كانت هذه !!
وأحيانا أخرى لا أصدق..
وكيف أصدق والداخل يمور
والجرح غالبا مفتوح ..لا أبرأ منه..ولن..
أحيانا قسوة الذكرى الفائتة والتى لم يمر عليها سوى بضع لحظات
لا نحتملها..ولا نحتمل لحظة التسجيل التى كنا عليها ونحن ندونها..
هو أنا وأنت..ونحن جميعا
هو جرحنا ونزفنا عندما نكون انسانيين..
الإنسان ..
الكائن الغريب..الفريد..النبيل..المتناقض..
طريق..
لاشك أنك انتقيت اسمك " طريق " هذا بعناية..وبقصد..
لاشك أنك متسع الداخل..مترامى الأطراف الروحية والقلبية..
لاشك أنك تستطيع أن تضمر فى مخيلتك بعض الخطوات المتوقعة..والقادمة..والحالمة..
لاشك أنك ترى أمامك ..فعندك بصيرة تتمازج مع البصر الخلاق..
تعرف معنى الحلم كما تعرف معنى التحقيق..
...
سعدت بوجودك..
وسعدت اكثر إن انفتحت أعماقى وتحدثت هكذا..
أطلقت ذاتى للحظات..
ربما لأننى فى ايدى أمينة..انسانية
أنتم جميعكم..

أسعدنى وجودك هنا وسيسعدنى دائما..
حقا يا سيدى..
تحياتى لك وتقديرى الدائمين
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> للشتاء تراتيل تعرفنى 
> ترتجل روحى الخُطــا وعيا ..
> بين تفاصيلها المتباينه
> فتذاب من تلقائها 
> تلال الجليد


 *
وفى الشتاء..تبزغ يد الله الحانية بقوة أكثر..
تتسلل الينا من خلف هذا الصخب كى تربت على قلوبنا من ينبوع الرحمة الإلهية...
فتتسلل خيوط الذاكرة على إثرها وتبرق مع حبات المطر المتساقطة 
ويعود الانسان بخياله الى الماضى ..إلى ذكرى كل الشتاءات المرتحلة..
يستمد منها رياح دافئة تسرى فى الجسد المتوار..
 خلف زجاج النوافذ المسكونة والجدران السميكة..
فيغمر دفء المشاعر قلوبنا وتنتقل حرارتها الى اجسادنا المرتعشة...
.
.
.

فى الشتاء..نتضرع إلى يد الله..
أن ترسل أقصى ما تستطيع من الثلج والبرد 
 فأعشاش المحبين بهذا تصبح أكثر دفئا ونعومة...
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

عميق عميق الجرح
شاهق ..عريق ..كصرح
مخمر..عتيق ..مُلّح..
شيد مدينة أحزانى القديمة..
منذ انطبع الوجه على جدران الروح
من قبل مولدى .. لما بعد موتى
وجه..
أعانقه فى نواح
أقدسه رغم الرحيل
ورغم الهجر الطويل
ورغم قصر المسافاات على الطريق
المسافات الواصلة بين الصقيع ..
والحريق..

.
.
.

ومن يومها..للآن..
وأشرعتى تتحطم..
ونفسى تضربها أمواج الأحزان
وأقاوم..وأقاوم..
آمال تتسكع فى عمق ضياع
وتراتيل  صراع..
ووداع قادم..
يجر وداع
...


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يحبنى المطر وأنــــا
أذوب فى قطـــراته 
تتحول روحى طفلا 
و يعشق حرفى محاكاتة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_أبداً ما تمنيت أن ينتهي المطر.._
_ولا أردت أن ينقطع الوتر .._
_و ها أنا _رغما عني __
_سأستمع للحن آخر ..._
_سيعزفه عما قريب .._
_نصيبي و القدر!!_






_لأني ظلالُ غنائي أغني_
_فحين صرختُ أحبكَ كنتُ أغني_
_وحين همستَ أحبكِ كنتُ أغني_
_وحين خلقنا_ 
_وحين عشقنا_
_وحين احترقنا_
_وحين افترقنا_
_وحين استرقنا رداء الطفولة_
_كنتُ أغني... كنتُ أغني... كنتُ أغني_
_لأنكَ لحنُ غنائي... أغني_

_لأني ظلالُ غنائي أغني_
_لأني أراقص طيفكَ حين أغني_
_وأسمع همسُ عبيرك حين أغني_
_لأنك مني تخالطُ عني_
_وتدفع عني جنون التمنّي_
_لأنك تطوي عذاب المسافة_
_حين أغني... حين أغني... حين أغني_
_لأني كرهتُ بكائي... أغني_

----------


## صفحات العمر

*تتكاثر جحافل الضباب*
*فى غياب الشمس* 
*تتيقظ كل جينات الحس بروحى* 
*ويبتكر القلب عيونا ..*
*ترى باللمس*

----------


## اليمامة

> ورقــة الخــريــف ,,,, تنتـفـس أم تتـوجــع ؟؟ !!


 *
ورقة الخريف ربما هى فى محنة ..
ولكنها لاشك تمارس طقوس السقوط
 وهى تعزف ألحان الربيع القادم..
ورقة الخريف هى فى منحة يا وسام..
وتؤدى دورها فى الحياة بإتقان
وبأقصى ما يرام
...*

----------


## اليمامة

> يحبنى المطر وأنــــا
> أذوب فى قطـــراته 
> تتحول روحى طفلا 
> و يعشق حرفى محاكاتة


 *
وأحب أنا المطر فى نقراته
وأخشى على انتحار قطراته
من خلف زجاج النوافذ المغلق
هى القصة نفسها..
هو نفس الصمت المطبق
يستحضر المشهد الذى يعدم الرؤية
 للطريق..
وكأنها أنا..تناجى المطر
غنوة للرحيل..

.
.
.

ليتها لا أكون أنا
...*

----------


## اليمامة

> _أبداً ما تمنيت أن ينتهي المطر.._
> _ولا أردت أن ينقطع الوتر .._
> _و ها أنا _رغما عني __
> _سأستمع للحن آخر ..._
> _سيعزفه عما قريب .._
> _نصيبي و القدر!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
وأبدا ما تمنيت أن يفعل بنا الحب ما فعل
ولا أن لايستطع سوى نحتنا..
أنا على جدران ذاكرته
وهو على جدران ذاكرتى
نحت من بعض شجو وألم
وحزن لا يعرف الرحيل
نحت يتعمق كلما امتدت بنا متاهة الوجد
فى فصل الحكاية الطويل

.
.
.

أبدا ما تمنيت..
أن نستطع لاشىء سوى ترتيل الحب
على مسامع الغياب 
أصداء للنحيب
...


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *وأحب أنا المطر فى نقراته*
> *وأخشى على انتحار قطراته*
> *من خلف زجاج النوافذ المغلق*
> *هى القصة نفسها..*
> *هو نفس الصمت المطبق*
> *يستحضر المشهد الذى يعدم الرؤية*
> *للطريق..*
> *وكأنها أنا..تناجى المطر*
> *غنوة للرحيل..* 
> ...



سُحب الشتاء قطنية أحيانا 
ورمادية أخرى 
يختبأ الأزرق فى صومعة الأفق
فتبكى السماء مطرا 
مطرا 
مطرا 
أه .. 
ما أصعب الفقد

----------


## اليمامة

> *تتكاثر جحافل الضباب*
> *فى غياب الشمس* 
> *تتيقظ كل جينات الحس بروحى* 
> *ويبتكر القلب عيونا ..*
> *ترى باللمس*


*وإذا غابت شمسى..
وتلقفتنى حجافل الضباب ..
أرتمى فى أحضان عوالم مهجورة..
أجهلها و تعرفنى..
أستهدى فيها بلون من أحداق..
أتخبط تارة فى دوامة تيه 
وتارة أغوص فى قبس من أشواق..
وتبقى أنت ..
يا أنت..
فى صدرى أمل بعيد مأثور


...

وإذا غابت شمسى
وتضربنى جحافل الغياب
رمتنى تباشير الآتى
 فى عمق الجنة الزائلة
ويجرجرنى بصيص من نور
من أقصى عتمة ذاتى
أستطلع به همس البدايات
وتذكار بعض أمسيات
.
.
.

هو نفس الجرح
عميق عميق 
شاهق ..عريق 
مخمر..عتيق 
.
.

ُمُلّح
....



*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *وإذا غابت شمسى..*
> 
> *وتلقفتنى حجافل الضباب ..*
> *أرتمى فى أحضان عوالم مهجورة..*
> *أجهلها و تعرفنى..*
> *أستهدى فيها بلون من أحداق..*
> *أتخبط تارة فى دوامة تيه* 
> *وتارة أغوص فى قبس من أشواق..*
> *وتبقى أنت ..*
> ...


 حبات الثلج البيضاء 
تصنع مع زجاج النافذة ..
إيقاع لاهث 
وموسيقى " ألة  الهارب "
تصادق الشدو الشجى
فيطرب الجمهور 
حد البكاء

----------


## اليمامة

*
سألنى كالغرباء..." طمنينى عليكى.." !!!!
نص يومى عادى..مكرر..
" أطمئنك..أنا هى..ما فعلته بى يا سيدى.."
وأسألك..ألا تطمئنى عليك أبداً..
.
.
.
كالغرباء
....*

----------


## اليمامة

*

ما يعذبنى أننى لا أستطيع التصرف فى حبك
لا أعرف كيف أعيش به
كيف أعيش معه
كيف أعيش له
ما يعذبنى هو أن حبك صاخب صاخب
مجنون طول الوقت فىّ
.
.
.
.
الليلة تمنيتك كثيراً
...


*

----------


## طريق

> *
> 
> ما يعذبنى أننى لا أستطيع التصرف فى حبك
> لا أعرف كيف أعيش به
> كيف أعيش معه
> كيف أعيش له
> ما يعذبنى هو أن حبك صاخب صاخب
> مجنون طول الوقت فىّ
> .
> ...


ما يعذبني أنني رأيت حبك في داخلي وفي كل شيء حولي
دون أن يكون حبك عينا تقودني لداخلي
وأرى بها ما حولي
ما يعذبني أن حبك يشبه الطفل إذا فقدت طفولتي
ويشبه العقل كلما استولى عليّ الجنون
ما يعذبني أن حبك يشبه ظلا يتبعني في صمت
ويشبه قرينا عصيا على الانقياد
ما يعذبني أنني كلما نظرت في المرآة رأيتك ولم أر نفسي
كلما نظرت في المرآة رأيتني ولم أرك أنت 
أتعذب كلما تمنيتك فعثرت على نفسي..
فقط.. 
في وحدتها..

الرائعة ندى الياسمين
ليس تجاسرا على رقة المشاعر ودقة الحالة
فقط محاولة واحدة للقراءة
لتقدير نصك الجميل 
وقد تكون محاولة متعثرة أو ضيقة النظر
لكن لا أتمنى أن تبلغ في ضيقها أو تعثرها حد التطفل 
على نص دقيق وبارع وموشى

----------


## اليمامة

> سُحب الشتاء قطنية أحيانا 
> ورمادية أخرى 
> يختبأ الأزرق فى صومعة الأفق
> فتبكى السماء مطرا 
> مطرا 
> مطرا 
> أه .. 
> ما أصعب الفقد


*


مطرا
مطرا
مطرا
تبكيه السماء..
متلألىء فى حنايا الغيمة الحزينة
نازحاً..
باحثاً عن أنثاه..
ربما وجدها..
خاشعة فى انتظار قداسة الأزرق
يلملم جنون توقه إليها
يخامرها وتخامره
يعانقها وتعانقه
ويتراقصا على أشواق قوس قزح الزاهية
مطرا
مطرا
مطرا
تسكبه السماء شبعاً
لن يأتى أبداً
كلما بحث المطر عنها..
عن أنثاه..
.
.
أنثى المطر
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

> حبات الثلج البيضاء 
> تصنع مع زجاج النافذة ..
> إيقاع لاهث 
> وموسيقى " ألة  الهارب "
> تصادق الشدو الشجى
> فيطرب الجمهور 
> حد البكاء


*
ما بين سخاء الحزن حيناً
وجفاف الفرحة حيناً
يصير جنون الروح شراعاً
فى وجه الكيان الذى غفا مرهقاً 
على حافة الأيام العادلة أحياناً..
الظالمة أحياناً أخرى..
كالشواظ التى تلهب اللحظات
ويبقى هذا الجنون للروح كندف الثلج
مصاحباً لهطول القلب قطرات قطرات
تذكار مراوغ من لوعة وافتكار..
وهكذا الأحلام..كما الأقدار..كما الأيام
كحبات المطر وندف الثلج المصاحبة
نستمر معها فى رصد الحقائق
واستراق النظر للبعيد القادم
فى بعض أمل..فى كل وجل..
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*للأسف..
لا أهوى الحب العاقل..
ولا يستهوينى الحب الشبيه بالواجب..
وأنا لن أستمر..
طالما كففت عن الجنووون..
فأنا أرفض أن يكون الواجب سيداً على روحينا..
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*سأصمت..لتحدثك هذى الموسيقى..
انصت..




قال الغرباء ذات يوم..

The pain now .. is part of the happiness then

ماذا بوسعى سوى الصمت إذن ؟
وبهدوء..




آآآآه
مساء الشوق أيها الحب..
يا حلمى المتعب
مساء الشوق
...*

----------


## اليمامة

> ما يعذبني أنني رأيت حبك في داخلي وفي كل شيء حولي
> دون أن يكون حبك عينا تقودني لداخلي
> وأرى بها ما حولي
> ما يعذبني أن حبك يشبه الطفل إذا فقدت طفولتي
> ويشبه العقل كلما استولى عليّ الجنون
> ما يعذبني أن حبك يشبه ظلا يتبعني في صمت
> ويشبه قرينا عصيا على الانقياد
> ما يعذبني أنني كلما نظرت في المرآة رأيتك ولم أر نفسي
> كلما نظرت في المرآة رأيتني ولم أرك أنت 
> ...


مرحبا بك يا طريق..
تعرف..
تسعدنى زيارتك التى تحمل لى فيها بين أصابعك الياسمين دائما
فتنثره عبقا آخاذا هاهنا..ومن بياضه ترحل النور إلى أغوار فى نفسى مضاعفا..
محاولتك المتعثرة - كما تتجاسر أنت على نفسك أيها الكريم - تنتشلنى من عثرتى..وتمد لى يدها بالتآخى والسلام..وتنقذنى من قتيل الإحساس فى حد التعثر فيه..
تجاسر دائما هنا أيها الصديق كما شئت..ودعك من أى حسابات..
فأنا أقدس الإنسان
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*

كيف أنام وأنت تحيا فى عيونى..وتعرف ؟!!!
وكيف سأصحو والصبح لن يأتى إذن !!!
يالهذى الأحلام على جفونى مسهدة !!
وآآآآه يا ويلتى بلا هدهدتك..
 كطفلة كنت بين يديك البارحة..
إلى متى ستظل وحدك أمنياتى !!!
.
.
.
.
قد عسعس الليل..
تعال وارقد فى عيونى أكثر وأكثر..
لتبق كل الأمانى ساهرة
...


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ما بين سخاء الحزن حيناً*
> *وجفاف الفرحة حيناً*
> *يصير جنون الروح شراعاً*
> *فى وجه الكيان الذى غفا مرهقاً* 
> *على حافة الأيام العادلة أحياناً..*
> *الظالمة أحياناً أخرى..*
> *كالشواظ التى تلهب اللحظات*
> *ويبقى هذا الجنون للروح كندف الثلج*
> *مصاحباً لهطول القلب قطرات قطرات*
> ...


كنت أنا .. والعصافير .. والحلم 
نخنبأ قريبا من زهرة اللافندر 
دهشة السكون تجعلنا كلوحة ..
لم تخطر على بال دافنشى
نقرات الثلج على زجاج النافذة أعلى 
" من آلة الهارب "
تستيقظ بقلبى روح فارس 
أسره الشوق آلاف الأعوام 
لم يرهب الثلج 
ولم تخيفه العواصف

----------


## اليمامة

*


أيها الغائب..
الآن..
يسكبنى الوهم قطرة قطرة فوق تضاريس صدرك العاشق..
خمراً تعود قطراته لتتشكل..وتهطل نزفاً حاداً عند تخوم قلبك..
الوهم سرق صوتى..ويحتل عيونى مأوى لأشواقه
صرت خرساء أنا ..
ومازلت أغنى بصوت لن يفهمه سوى قلبك..
عمياء أنا أصبحت..
ولا أرى سوى ابتسامة وحيدة..بعيدة فى عيونك..
تعبت تعبت..
تعبت من احتدام الوهم..أيها الغائب..
تعبت..


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

اقترب..اقترب..واقترب..
اجرحنى أكثر وأكثر..
اعِشقنى جرح لن يندمل أبداً منك إلا فيك..
بعدما حولت قلبى نفسه إلى جرح كبير
وصار القرب منك جرح..وجرحك فىّ قرب..
اقترب..
فكم أنا عاشقة لجرحى فيك
وجرحى منك..
وجرحى لك.
عمِقه أبعد فىّ 
لأكون أنا أنا
وأنت أنت
ونحن فينا نحن
.
.
.
.
اقترب
ولملم من جراحى دمع سعيد
وحبر هاطل مالح..مترنح ..
وزد من مفارق الجراح فى قلبى
حتى لا أشفى منك
وأعيش كأنى أنت
...


*

----------


## فخراوى

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*الشاعرة الرقيقة عذبة الشدو يمامة المنتدى المبدعة*
*الشاعر الرائع مايسترو الإحساس صفحات العمر*
*جميع الأصدقاء المبدعين فى هذا الموضوع* 

*أسجل تقديرى لكم موهبة و فناً و إبداعاً و إمتاعاً* 
*و قل ما شئت من كلمات .*

*فأنتم تأخذونا هنا و فى همهماتكم إلى عالم آخر* 
*لا نستطيع معه سوى* *أن نتنسم عطره الساحر*
* فنسبح معه طواعية فى نهره* *و نحلق عالياً فى سمائه * 

*اللغة الشعرية قل أو الشعورية فى القطرات و الهمهمات* 
*أجزم أنه ليس لها مثيل* 

*أشكركم على المتعة الروحية و النفسية و الفكرية التى تشبعوننى بها* 

*أو التى تجعلوننى فى شوق إليها*

*الصدق هنا لا يمكن وصفه*
*و نبضات الحس لا تتوقف*
*هنا تعمل جميع الحواس علّها*
*تصل إلى كنه وثبر أغوار التأملات*

*اسمحوا لى أن أتطفل عليكم مع فقر بضاعتى*

*لكننى أود أن أغرد معكم على قيثارة الدفء* 
*و النقاء .*


*دموع القلب تناجى الأحبّة*
*و لكن أين هم الأحبّة*

*فى الروح غربة*
*فى النفس كربة*

*يا من هجرت* 
*و كنت للأشواق طعنة*

*دعنى وحيداً*
*حبّاً شهيداً*
*أحيا كشمعة*
*Nature%20012.jpg* 
*حليم .. عصفور الحب الحزين .*

----------


## وائل أبو سعد

*والصمت الغارق فى وجهى..
يطبع بقع الشمس فى مُقلى
يردد ضحكات الليل
وهسهسة الصباح
والكلام الغير مباح

همساتٌ بدفئ مميت 
تقول في اذنيكي
أني أعشق ما كتبتي سيدتي الجميلة
شكرا لكي*

----------


## اليمامة

*

خجلت من جنونى
حينما خرجت من نفسى 
إليه..
وتعريت لأسكنه ويغطينى..
إحمرت وجنتاى ..
وكطفلة هربت من خجلى إلى الصمت
ومن الجنون إلى الوحدة
قلت لعله فهم جنونى.. 
وعرف كم أقابل حقيقتى الجميلة فيه
حتى لأخرج من نفسى لألقاها عنده !!
لماذا لم يلملم حزنى إذن ؟!
لما تركنى مبعثرة عندما تعريت ؟
وتناثرت خارج حدود جسدى ؟
هل راعه ما رأى ؟!!!
أم راقه الجنون ؟!
.
.
.
بعدها ..
نظرت للأرض فى خجل
وبوجنتين محمرتين..رفعت عينى للسماء
كنت أتمنى لو أن أدفن نفسى فيه حيه أو ميتة..
.
.
.
آآآآآآه
لو أضع رأسى على صدرك قليلاً..


*

----------


## اليمامة

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> 
> *الشاعرة الرقيقة عذبة الشدو يمامة المنتدى المبدعة*
> *الشاعر الرائع مايسترو الإحساس صفحات العمر*
> *جميع الأصدقاء المبدعين فى هذا الموضوع* 
> 
> *أسجل تقديرى لكم موهبة و فناً و إبداعاً و إمتاعاً* 
> *و قل ما شئت من كلمات .*
> 
> ...


أشكرك جدا يا حليم
أسعدنى وجودك وكلماتك ..
أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن أكون عند حسن ظنك بى..
كما وأننى لست بشاعرة يا حليم..ولا أعتقد فى نفسى أننى فى مصاف هذا التوصيف الذى أخجلنى حقا وأشكرك على كرمك وذوقك الرفيع..
أنا مجرد هاوية..أكتب كما أشعر..
وشعورى وحده هو كل ما أملك..
أتمنى أن أراك فوق متصفحى دائما..
وأهلا وسهلا بك وبمشاركاتك المعبرة و الصادقة..
ندى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *والصمت الغارق فى وجهى..
> يطبع بقع الشمس فى مُقلى
> يردد ضحكات الليل
> وهسهسة الصباح
> والكلام الغير مباح
> 
> همساتٌ بدفئ مميت 
> تقول في اذنيكي
> أني أعشق ما كتبتي سيدتي الجميلة
> شكرا لكي*


مرحبا..
أشكرك جدا أخى الفاضل
تقبل تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*

سفراً من كل خوفى وبردى ووحدتى..
ووصولاً لمحطة أمان عمرى كله بين يديه
مازلت أتنفس ملء رئتى إلا..
لأعيش فيه
مازالت الدقائق تولد منى إلا..
لتمتد إليه
ولم يخلق منى الدفء ولا الطراوة إلا..
لأهبهما له وحده..
.
.
.
وكان صباح من عمرى..


*

----------


## سوما

*

عندما نشعر فى لحظات بصقيع الحياة وتجمد الأحاسيس …
فذلك هو الشتاء الحقيقي ,, القاسي .... ونتأكد أننا فى زمن برودة المشاعر ..
و
لكني مازالت أنتظر شروق الشمس الدافئـة مع كل يـوم جديد ..!!
*

----------


## اليمامة

*

انثر الحب والأمان والسلام 
واغسل قلبى الحزين الآن
فروحى عصفور معلق من جناحيه فى السماء
يعزف لك النغم والموسيقى
والألحان..
كلما طاله رذاذ بحرك الثائر الموجات..
كلما رفرف بجناحيه ..
وازداد العزف شجواً وحنان
وأضحت الدموع المغسولة بالإبتسامات 
ميلاد فرح منتظر على جبين الماء
فزِد من طبقات الأزرق فى بحرك..
واملأ الهواء..
ليستمر النغم..
ويجىء القمر ويشهد القبلات.. 
.
.
.
و..
بحر عريض..
وعصفور معلق فى السماء
...

*

----------


## اليمامة

*

سكون يلف المشهد
غياب لروح الحنين القديم
عوالمنا البريئة فى داخلنا
هل نفقدها..أم نستعيدها فى ثورة الحرية ؟!!
لا لا ..لإستدرار العواطف بعد اليوم..
لا لا..لعوز الحب بعد اليوم..
لا لا ..لتسول القلب هذا اليوم..
لا لا..
بعد هذى اللوحة التشكيلية 
لا للعبرة المختنقة ..تتحسر
تترجى..تنتظر ..تتمنى..
وتتكسر ..
فوق هذى الثورة الموسيقية

...

أحب النكهات الشعبية
والروائح الشعبية
والثقافة الشعبية
وأحن للمكوجى والحلاق وبائع الفاكهة
والبطيخ
فها نحن وجدنا أخيرا علاقاتنا الحميمية
التى سقطت منا فى رحلتنا العصرية
فى عالمنا المنسى
هانحن أخيراً نتخلى عن كل نظريات الكم
والفيزياء التجريدية الحجرية
وكل المقترحات المزيفة الجمالية 
هانحن نتحرر
نتحرر..
ومازلنا نرتب خطواتنا
مازال فينا من يرتب خطواته
نحو الحرية المشروطة
والمربوطة
نحو الحرية المسخوطة
كلنا نتحرر
وفينا من يزل غارق فى الخوف
وفى الحذر
وفى الكشف
برغم أن فيضان الحب يفيض منا
ويثملهم..
وداعاً لكِ يا كل المنطلقات من المادى إلى المادى إلى تحت المادى
وداعاً لكِ يا كل العوالم السطحية
وداعاً لكل النواقص والعيوب والضعف المرمى على السِكك

...

وحدى ..سأعود..
خالية الوفاض فى ميدان الحرية
بعدما ودعت صديقى الضنين..
بعدما رفضت صدقته وشفقته وحيرته
بعدما نمت فى العراء والبرد أمام بلاط أعتابه
أعود وفى يدى قبض ريح على أوهامى الصغرى
أعود وفى يدى قبض جمر على مقتنياتى الكبرى
ربابة ..وزبيب..ودم..
وقمر صاحى على جبهتى..
أعود ..وحيدة..
أتدثر فى صرخات رفاقى ترحمنى
لا قسوة حلم يهجرنى..
وأمنية وحيدة تتحقق
أمنية فى جيدى تتعلق
أمنية الحرية
آآآه
وداعا ..
يا كل الواقعيات التعبيرية

...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

اليوم..
أنا حرة..*
*روحى حرة..
قلبى حر..
وجسدى حر..
أصبح جسدى حر..حر..
الآن..
تجلس حريتى ..
فوق مقعد الذاكرة المواجه للبحر..
تستأنس بزرقته..
وذكرياته..
وتعانقه
ولكننى تذكرت فجأة..
أننى أصبحت فقيرة..
فقيرة جدا برغم الحرية
لم أعد أملك شىء 
سوى حفنة حب ساخن..
باقى..
أحافظ عليه باحتياط
وانهل منه بحذر
كى يكفينى..
ويظل يرسم ملامحه على جدران فنجان القهوة الدافىء
فى تشعباته المتشابكة....
ويهب للبحر دخانه العطرى المحمل بخلود الملامح..
والرحيق
صرت فقيرة..
لا أملك سوى هذى الحفنة الأخيرة من النظرات..
والحركات ..تحملنى فى موكب الحرية..
وتذوب فى البحر ..
تخرج أصدافا يودية..فضية..
تشعرنى بالحرية..
بالحرية
ساعتها أشعر بالحرية
هنا فقط..
 أشعر بالحرية..
الحرية..
وتطعمنى
وتسقينى
الحرية
الحرية
.
.
.
فقيرة جدا..
فقيرة
...




*

----------


## اليمامة

مكررة..أعتذر..النت سىء جدا عندى..

----------


## اليمامة

*

أنا ما تبقى هنا
أصون العهد من غرق الآهات
من ضجر الصمت الفرات
كريشة فى مهب الريح..
أبقى ..
تصعدنى كركرات الروح
ولا أرغب فى النزوح
ولا أحن إلى الرواح
ولم يطفو أثر بعد
لأى نواح..
نواح..
يجرح عناق الأرواح
.
.
.

أنا ما تبقى هنا
وذاك الطيف ..
يبحر من بعيد
وأنا على رصيف الوداع..
أشيب
لا جديد
...




*

----------


## اليمامة

*

ذرات
عاصفة
كأنها
الطلقات
تخرق الحلم الخاص 
الذى هجع طويلا فى روحى
سالما..
فى الردهات
وأنا..
بين طيات الوجع
والسراب..
أتبدد
آهات
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

الشمس..
فى لون المغيب
فى غبشة الغسق
تمد لى حمرتها الآن
لأرتديها ..
حلة للأيام الباذخة..
وحلة للأيام الضنينة..
كل يوم..أرتحلها..
وترتحلنى
وتعاود الشمس الشروق
والمغيب.. بلا ملل..
فوق جثث الأيام الملقاة
أيامى
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

صهد ..صهد
يشعل أرجاء القلب
الساكن وترا خفاقا
ما بين مقام النهاوند
ورحيق الورد
برد ..برد
يرعش القلب
 الهاطل دمعا 
ما بين خريف الوجد
وربيع القد
...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*


حرية وشرعية
شتوية وصيفية
بعض الإنسانية
وديمقراطية
وكل الوطنية
وعروسة قمرية
فضية وعاجية
مذبوحة وحية
وسيزيف !!!

...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*

غاصت الشمس فى السَدَم..
مثلما غاص الشوق والنَغم
غاصت الشمس كالعدمِ
مثلما نضب الكرم والكَلم
.
.
.
.
وبَهَتَ الحُلم الفلكىّ
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

غاصت الشمس فى السَدَم..
مثلما غاص الشوق والنَغم
غاصت الشمس كالعدمِ
مثلما نضب الكرم والكَلم
.
.
.
.
وبَهَتَ الحُلم الفلكىّ
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*


مثلما 
فى 
الحرية
نرى
 طراوة
 الحليب
ونتذوق
 بياضه
نرى كذلك الدم فى العيون
تنفثه المحاجر
أحمرا ..
أحمرا لما بعد الموت
 يفتح جراحا وردية..
تقذف أحجارا..
فى وجه الطوفان
تتكوم أطوادا من حرمان
فى هذى العيون المفتوحة
لا تذرف الدموع
وإنما تطير النسور
لتأخذ من الوجود موقف..
وقبلة..
مثلما فى الحرية.....
مثلما..............
مثلــ...............
مثـ...............
مـ............
فى الحرية
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

رائع هذا العالم عندما يبدو بلا ذاكرة
رائع عندما يبدو ثملا..
مدفوعا بالوهم للتسلية..
رائع هذا العالم وهو يسقط الحكايا الزاهية
وهو يرفل بالرسميات
والطقوس
والبروتوكولات الخاوية
رائع هذا العالم رائع..
وهو يسقط فى الهاوية..
آه يا أيها العالم المتعولم..
تصير موضوعا قديما
وأنت تردد فى المساء
نشيد الوفاء المزور..
نشيد الشهداء.. 
وتلقى فى العيون..
النظرات المتجمدة
رائع أيها العالم..
رائع
.
.
.
اعتدناك ..
بغرائزك السافرة
...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*

كل صباح..
أستيقظ..
وأسأل نفسى..
هل أنتظر شىء ؟
فأصرخ قبل أن يكتمل السؤال..
لا..لااااااااااااا
أنا لا أنتظر شيئا على الإطلاق..
أى شىء على الإطلاق..
لا أنتظر..
وأنهض من فراشى..لا تحملنى قدماى..
يحملنى قلبى وحده 
هكذا..
أعتاد أن يحملنى حينما يثقل علىّ الحِمل
وحده يستطيع..
ونحو النافذة يبتسم.. ويجرجر الستار
ليعرفنى أن الشمس هاهى ذى..
لم تفارق السماء 
ولن تفارقها..
ولو عاشرتها آلاف الأقمار الليلية..
يضحك ..
يضحك..
يضحك..
ويقلب لى يوماً آخر..


*

----------


## اليمامة

*


لأن الأحرف هى كل ما أملك..
ولأن الكلمات هى رصيدى الوحيد..
ولأننى لم أهبك سوى الكلمات..
تذكر أننى أحببتك جدا
جدا..
يا وطنى
ومازالت أتغرب فيك..
وصورتك وحدها ..
هى ما تعيدنى من بعيد
حتى أموت فيك..
فثمة علاقة وشيكة ..
بين الحب وبين الموت
وأن أحبك للنهاية ..أن أموت..
وإن مُت..فقد أحببتك ..
حتى الموت فيك
حتى الموت فيك
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

ورحلة أخرى للعودة..
وقد أنهت مسعاها
وسيفها فى غمدها آمن
لم تستله فى مظاهرتها اليومية المعتادة
فهى تنشد السلام ..
السلام وحده
حتى تنزل فى الرجوع..
كالتاج من فوق جبين الليل
لا فى نزول اضطرارى تفعل
ولكن..
 كتنزيل مقدس..موحى ..
تستريح
لتسكن مهدها الدافىء وتتدثر..
كتنزيل..
يعرف واجبه
ويصونه
من سماء السلام 
إلى أرض أعياها السلام
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

فوق الجروح ..
هل يتعالى الحب ؟
فى عمق الجرح المفتوح ..
هل ترف الروح ؟
فى شدة وجع الجرح ..
هل تسكت الحروف ؟
.
.
.
لم أكن آتساءل ..
.
.
.
فأنا
سأظل فى عينيك..
وسماً ..
لحواء أخرى 





أثق فيك
لأبعد من الوداع
لما بعد الفراغ
فى الغيب
.
.
.
أثق فيك
...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*
هذه الخاطرة..
إهداء من وجه يأتى إلىّ دائما بشمس لا تفارق السماء..
من ينبوع إحساس حانى وقوى..يشد عزم القلب فى روحانية صدقه..
من أمى لميس الامام..
أرتدى الآن أحلى فساتينى..
وأنا أهدى هذا الحلم لقطرات الندى..*




> *ندى الانسانة ..ندى أنموذج امراة  الفصول الأربعة 
> اسمحيلي ان اقدم لك هذا النص الحالم هدية متواضعة لتفاعلك ..والله إني لأشعر أنني اكتب فقط لكي تقرايني..
> ابحث عن رواد قاعة الخواطر اين هم؟؟؟
>  اقبلي هذه القصيدة هي ليست عنك او عني بل هي عنها...المرأة التي تحدثنا عنها آنفا..*
> 
> *خطأي غياب* 
> *
> فراشةٌ أسكرها اللهب
> ضيعتها العتمة
> ...

----------


## اليمامة

*

ويأتى الصباح ..
بالندى
ويلقى الحلم الصاحى
فى المدى
ويقطف لى 
ولو قرنفلة واحدة
احتمال أمل
ووطن
وفرح

...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

على مفرق الأفق
لازلت ألمح
أيام محتشدة
فرحة..
تهم بالقفز إلى الأرض فى تدافع
برغم شجن العالم عند الحدود
برغم اللبن المنهك ..
المشبع بالدم
برغم  بؤس الأسود
وتمرد السدود

.
.
.

وأنا
 تحت التلال الخضراء
أنتظرها..
- الأيام -
وقلبى التفاحة ..
ينضج
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

يا قمر الليل القادم فى الطريق ..
مضرجا بالإحتمالات
وبالإختيارات..
بت أخاف الفرح
والسلام المتخفى فى البندقية
فهل من بعد الفرح فرح ؟
وهل من بعد البندقية حياة ؟
وكيف سيطل علينا السحاب .. 
بإنتحال !!
بجَمَال !!
سؤال ..
.
.
.
فلندع للسماء موقفها



*

----------


## اليمامة

*

تماسك أيها " الزهرة الزرقاء " ..تماسك !
تماسك يا صغيرى ..
كلنا اجتزناه من قبلك..
كلنا اجتررناه من بعدك..
ليس الأمر مستحيلا
يا قوى الطفولة ..
دع بريق عينيك يشعل الثوانى ..
الثوانى الأولى فى فى يوبيلك الماسى..



دع بسمك الجميل يسقى 
عطش النيران..
النيران تأكل بعضها
تخبو فى طفولتك..
إن ثرثرتى هذه يا صغيرى
لن تضيف إلى حبى لك الكثير
بينما قد يضيف لك دعائى 
وصلاتى لأجلك..
زمنا أبيضا تستحقه..
إذا كان الله يحبنى
يا طفلى ..
يا حبيبى
.
.
.
يا قوى الطفولة
أدعو لك الله

...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

أفكارى الحزينة..
أحبها
لأنها تظل عالقة فى ذكراى 
لا أنساها ..
مثلما لا تنسى الأم جنينا فى رحمها مات..
قبل أن يرى النور
إلا عندما يعوضها الله ..
 بملاك آخر من السماء 
يضىء عتمة الذاكرة ..
أفكارى الحزينة أحبها
فعندها تنحسر موجات حبى لك ..
أيها الملاك ..
وتجلب السعد لى
فى عرى الليل ..
الأسود
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

روح العالم تغرق فى المستنقع
وأنا على هدب الإنعتاق 
محمولة ..
أرقب الشمس الوفية 
بأصدائها المغربية البرتقالية 
والفجرية..
وهى تتأهب للرحيل 
والعودة ..
كل يوم
لتؤنسنى فى هذه المحنة 
وتحجز ماء المستنقع الراكد
عن وجه الوطن
يأكله ..
والحلم

.
.
.

سيبق الوطن لى
سيبق لى
والمنفى وحشى 
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

أخاف من خوفى
أنتصر على خوفى
أناضل ..
وحلمى فيّا يكبر
أحضنه وأتحرر
اعشقنى يا وطنى ..
أكثر ..أكثر
حتى ألقاك فى الغيب
بروحى الحرة ..
ربيعا أخضر
طفلك عندى يتمختر ..
مشتاق لبعض أبوة
وبعض حس ببنوة
مشتاق لوطنه الأسمر
.
.
.
وللوعد آوان ..مقدّر


*

----------


## لميس الامام

*رسالة الى روح حبيبي....

تغسلت...والتففت بعباءة حمراء قرمزية ..تحبها انت...
أسدلت شعري كشلال ليل أسود فوق ظهري
تعطرت لك وحدك
 ومررت مرودة  الكحل لئلا تخذل العين جمالها .. 
بانتظارك كنت ...
كثيرون جاءوا ولم تأت  انت..
 كساقية عمياء تدور حول نفسها عندما ادركني الخبر.. 
خيبني الرجاء ..قالوا سيروح الى حفرة 
وسيبقى صدى صوته هناك في الأفاق يجول
 .. سيبقى يدوي كطبول الحرب التي لا تزف الا النصر
 او الموت
 سيذهب بعيدا بدوني .. 
بدون اصدقاء .. 
وجعني يا حبيبي جسدك الطاهر المختلط بتراب أرضنا الطيبة
  كلنا راحلون " الى حيث يصير الكل في واحد"*

----------


## اليمامة

*

لن أقول شىء يا أمى 
وجعى يشتد فى حبك 
وجعى الآن كالشمس
إذا اقترب منا ..
أحرقنا
إذا أدنى منا أكثر
انصهرنا..
.
.
.
سأستمتع حتى بوجعك يا أمى
حتى الذوبان الكامل ..
فى دفئك وطراوتك 
حتى تعودى لى يا أمى 
أو تأخذينى 

...




*

----------


## اليمامة

> *رسالة الى روح حبيبي....
> 
> تغسلت...والتففت بعباءة حمراء قرمزية ..تحبها انت...
> أسدلت شعري كشلال ليل أسود فوق ظهري
> تعطرت لك وحدك
>  ومررت مرودة  الكحل لئلا تخذل العين جمالها .. 
> بانتظارك كنت ...
> كثيرون جاءوا ولم تأت  انت..
>  كساقية عمياء تدور حول نفسها عندما ادركني الخبر.. 
> ...


 *
ياااااااااااه
أوااااااااااااااه
كبر الحزن ..
ومازلت ملتفة بعباءتى القرمزية
فى حالة إنتظار أبدى 
أهذى 
هل مات ..هل لن يعود ؟
هل عاد..هل لن يموت ؟
آآآه
جنون يساعدنى على التسلل إليك
زاحفة نحو أرضك الطيبة ..
يا حبيبى



*

----------


## اليمامة

*
لازالت الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم ..
بحكم العادة ..
ولازالت أناملى تخط وتترقب ..وعيونى تتفرج وتلمع ..وأذنى تنصت وترقص
والوقت يمضى بى للأمام ..فيه قلبى معلق بالسماء
هاطلا شوقاً أرضياً لــ......لك 
بحكم العبادة 
...

*

----------


## لميس الامام

*الحقيقة الوحيدة التي جعلني فقد الامل واليأس منه
 أن اؤمن بها 
هي : إن ضياع الأمل
كما لا عودة لغائب
إن الأمل الموؤد  مات استحياءً مني
مستحيل ان تحيي ميت
 مستحيل أن تقبض على نسمة
أنعشت حياتك لحظات ثم استحالت ريحا
عاتية تدمر ما حولها
تأتي  على الأخضر واليابس
تحيل الدواخل الى تيه موحش
فعتمة الليل دائما موحشة*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الحقيقة الوحيدة التي جعلني فقد الامل واليأس منه
>  أن اؤمن بها 
> هي : إن ضياع الأمل
> كما لا عودة لغائب
> إن الأمل الموؤد  مات استحياءً مني
> مستحيل ان تحيي ميت
>  مستحيل أن تقبض على نسمة
> أنعشت حياتك لحظات ثم استحالت ريحا
> عاتية تدمر ما حولها
> ...


*


سيبقى ..
لذلك سيبقى ..
الأمل يا أمى ..سيبقى ..
فضياع الغائب سطحى
كما عودة الأمل مولودة 
فعودة الغائب لاتموت..
كما لم يمت فينا ..
وإن وارته الأرض الطيبة 
وامتلئنا بالحزن  
والغياب
والرحيل
فالأمل فيهم زاهر
لا فى لحظات الفرح المؤقت
فالأمل فيهم حى ..
كما فى الغياب أكثر منه فى الحضور
الأمل يعيش فى الجنون وفى الحزن 
كما لا يعيش فى الفرح الوقتى 
الوفاء طفل الأمل المناضل
وبلا وفاء ..نصير ثكلى والأمل 
كما فى الغياب يا أمى ..
يطغى الحضور أحياناً 
.
.
.
يا وفية 
...


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

أجديد أم قديم أنا في هذا الوجود
هل أنا حر طليقُ أم أسير في قي قيود

هل أنا قائد نفسي في حياتي أم مقود
أتمنى أنني أدري ولكن...

لست أدري

----------


## اليمامة

> أجديد أم قديم أنا في هذا الوجود
> هل أنا حر طليقُ أم أسير في قي قيود
> 
> هل أنا قائد نفسي في حياتي أم مقود
> أتمنى أنني أدري ولكن...
> 
> لست أدري


*

خذ موقفك من الوجود ..
وخلى له مواقفه
وامضى ..
متغمداً بالموت بين النبضة والنبضة ..
متمشدقاً الحياة تراقص شبح ابتسامتها..
فوق شفتيك ..
وانتظر الباقيات الصالحات 
هناك على المفارق ..

.
.
.
زيزو 

...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*


اشترينى جارية من سوق العبيد
تنظف لك بلاط رجولتك كل يوم
وتطعمك الزبيب ..
خذنى جسد هارب من فينوس
يرقص لك كل مساء
ومن قشعريرة برودته
يذيب الجليد ..
.
.
.
.
اتكىء
أكثر 
على سيفك
الحديد
...



*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ما بين الصدمة والأسى 
بكت السماء 
حزنا وألما 
على هذا الوجه المخزى والمهين لمصر

----------


## اليمامة

> ما بين الصدمة والأسى 
> بكت السماء 
> حزنا وألما 
> على هذا الوجه المخزى والمهين لمصر




السبت 2 / 4 / 2011
التوقيت : السادسة مساءً بتوقيت القاهرة
المكان : استاد القاهرة الدولى


*

لماذا تتحرك الظلال فى الوطن ..
وتعبر عتباته فى هذا المساء !!
*

*لماذا تتحرك الظلال بالذات 
عندما تستمتع بالعزف على ربابة قديمة ..
وتميط اللثام عن النصر المؤجل ؟
وحين تجلس ليلا ..
على ضوء مصباح واهن ..
وتكتب " أيا وطنى ..لن يجعلوك مسرح رعب ..."
!!!!

لماذا تتحرك الظلال فى الوطن ..؟
حين يكون الغناء ممكنا..بعد أن ملكت الحنجرة 
وحين تكون العيون ممتلئة بالصور الملونة 
وتفاجىء أن الصور كانت بالفوتوشوب ..
لا تعبر عن نفسها ..
ويدخل التوهم حاضرا كالعادة ؟
!!!!

لماذا تتحرك الظلال فى الوطن ..
حين تكون فى أحضانه ..
ويكون السبيل الوحيد لإنقاذه
هو نسف الوطن ذاته 
!!!!

لماذا تتحرك الظلال فى الوطن ..بينما أنت
- ببساطة – رأيت غير ذلك  فى الحلم ؟
!!!!
.
.
.*
*ظلال الوطن تتحرك ..!!*
*
وأنا أريد أن أجدك فى ثانية وحيدة ..
ثانية آحادية..
يا وطنى ..
لأحبك فيها ..
بلا ظلال متحركة ..
متشابهة
مدججة بالبارانويا
والهراوات..
تفعل نفس الأشياء
وتردد نفس المصطلحات
فأنا أريد أن أحتفظ بجسدى كاملا..
قطعة واحدة..
لأحبك به .. بلا تضحيات 
يا وطنى !
...


لِما الوجوم على وجهك يا وطنى ..؟
ولما لا تعتقل ابتسامتنا فوقه 
لأكثر من  ثانيتين ..!!


نريد أن نجمل وجهك يا مصر
ونرسم عليه ابتسامات
حقيقية ..!!




*
شعارنا ...تعالوا نزيف وجه الوطن ..ونضعه فى برواز.. نعلقه على الحائط ..!


...

----------


## اليمامة

*



أحتضن بك صباحى ..
فتشرق الشمس فى قلبى 
تتفتح زهور اللحظة ..
وتورق أيامى بالفرح

...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*




أأنا على موعد مع وداع ..؟
يفاجئنى الوجع بجرعة مفرطة هذه الليلة
أتمنى أن يكون موعدى مع الحزن 
.
.
.
.
أجمل 
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*

ما فائدة أن نقف فوق ذروة مرتفع الإبداع ..
نقذف أفكارا
نسقط أحجارا
نتدلى حبالا
إن لم نتغير !!

ما فائدة الجينوم
والشفرات الحية
والآدمية
والحرية
إن لم نتطور !!

ما فائدة أن تشرق أنوثتى كل يوم
فوق مفاتن بلادى ..وتاريخ حضاراتى
إن لم تتفجر !!!

ما فائدة أن نتحرر 
ونحن مكتظين بالبارود !!

.
.
.
.

بصيص من ألوان أطل على الدنيا
وترك أطراف أصابعى تشع ضياء ..
يتصوف الأسود والرمادى 
فى حزن معطر

...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*
أخرج من نفسى 
لأكون بضع أخريات 
يتبعثرن على مرافىء الذاكرة 
والزمن
يجمعن الذكريات 
والقرارات
والضحكات
والأسئلة 
والإجابات 
والصور
يضعونها فى سلة الكينونة ..
لتلتئم أجزائى بالحنين الذكى 
كولاج ..كولاج
وتتوحد الآهات فى القلب حبا
فأعود لنفسى 
رغم الهجير
رغم التآمر 
رغم الحب
.
.
.
وتبق الوحدة لى 


...*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> أخرج من نفسى 
> لأكون بضع أخريات 
> يتبعثرن على مرافىء الذاكرة 
> والزمن
> يجمعن الذكريات 
> والقرارات
> والضحكات
> والأسئلة 
> ...



معبرة جدا يا ندى ...جداااااااا

----------


## اليمامة

> معبرة جدا يا ندى ...جداااااااا


أنا سعيدة يا جيهان إنها عجبتك ..وسعيدة أكتر بوجودك هنا ..
فعلا أنا كتبتها فى لحظة خاصة اوى ..كنت حاساها جدا ..
هى لحظة الآن .. ودايما هى لحظة الآن ..
زخرت بنوع من الحنين القوى لصور بتمر أمام عينيا وبتلح ..
وبتصر على التواجد ..لإفتقادها ربما
وتمنيها ..
فكانت

----------


## صفحات العمر

*عيـــون القلب أرقها الخواء*
*وأتعبتها الأمنيات* 
*عيون القلب يعشقها البنفسج ..*
*والزبرجــد ..*
*من صلابة عزمها يقتات*
*عيون القلب ترهقها الحروف* 
*فى غياب الأغنيات*

----------


## اليمامة

> *عيـــون القلب أرقها الخواء*
> *وأتعبتها الأمنيات* 
> *عيون القلب يعشقها البنفسج ..*
> *والزبرجــد ..*
> *من صلابة عزمها يقتات*
> *عيون القلب ترهقها الحروف* 
> *فى غياب الأغنيات*





*



هو وتر الحنين 
عندما نتعلق به
فيهزنا ..
هزات تخايلنا 
وتُخرج منا ألف إنسان سجين
يتشبثوا بدندنات الوصال 
علهم ينجحون..
فى تأليف أغنية العودة الممكنة
ويكونوا مع الواصلين
فوق مساحات اللقاء ..
القريب 


...




*

----------


## اليمامة

*


بكيت ..
لما حط الزمن عندك ..
وطاف بى من حولك
والحب خائف
مرتعش
خجول

...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*تتسع أرضك يا وطنى ..تتسع 
وأنا واقفة على حدودك ..
أغنى أغنية خضراء شاهقة
تزرع شجر اللوز والكافور 
على أرضك الطيبة 
وتعكس
روحى
بورتريها
 فضيا
فوق
 بحيرة
 الأمنيات

...




*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ماذا بعــــد .. 
يا من أتعبت الحنايا وأرهقت الفكر
ماذ بعد ..
أيها المتسربل فى مدارات الخيال دون حذر  
رفقــــا ..
أيها العابر كالطفل  
على جسر الخطر

----------


## اليمامة

> ماذا بعــــد .. 
> يا من أتعبت الحنايا وأرهقت الفكر
> ماذ بعد ..
> أيها المتسربل فى مدارات الخيال دون حذر  
> رفقــــا ..
> أيها العابر كالطفل  
> على جسر الخطر


*
درويشة أنا به
فى الحنايا
وفى الخيال
وفى الخطر
حادى روحى هو 
ولو نشرنى دمع 
على الزهر

.
.
.

ولن أتوب



*

----------


## اليمامة

*


يا مصر ..
يا نبضنا الحى ..وحلمنا الأثير 
اطرقى فوق قلوبنا بقوة 
فنحن
 هنا
محتشدين
فوق هذه اللوحة

...



*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا هذا المارق خلسة فى جنان الجمال 
ألا تخاف؟
ايها الشاعر بوشوشات البنفسج والكنارى 
وحمام الأيك حولهم طــــواف
أيها الواقف  بالحس ..
على أصغر برعم صفصاف
ألا تخاف 
ألا تخاف 
!
!

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا هذا المارق خلسة فى جنان الجمال 
ألا تخاف؟
ايها الشاعر بوشوشات البنفسج والكنارى 
وحمام الأيك حولهم طــــواف
أيها الواقف بالحس ..
على أصغر برعم صفصاف
ألا تخاف 
ألا تخاف 
!
!

----------


## اليمامة

> يا هذا المارق خلسة فى جنان الجمال 
> ألا تخاف؟
> ايها الشاعر بوشوشات البنفسج والكنارى 
> وحمام الأيك حولهم طــــواف
> أيها الواقف بالحس ..
> على أصغر برعم صفصاف
> ألا تخاف 
> ألا تخاف 
> !
> !


*
وكيف يخاف ..
وكل ما فى المشهد الهاماً
يمنحه الأمان 
كيف يخاف ..
وكل ما فى المشهد 
روح سلام 


...



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *
> 
> 
> يا مصر ..
> يا نبضنا الحى ..وحلمنا الأثير 
> اطرقى فوق قلوبنا بقوة 
> فنحن
>  هنا
> محتشدين
> ...



*رصد | قصيدة "مصر مش أمي" إهداء من احمد الطحان


مصر مش أمّي
مصر حبيبتي
مصر الضحكة الساكنة ف طيبتي
مصر طفولتي شبابي .. و شيبتي
ياااااااااااااه على حبّي و على إخلاصك
تستنيني العُمر دا كلّه
و انا خايف إنّك تِرْتِبْْطِي
مصر مش أمّي
مصر حبيبتي
مصر العشق الأوحد .. وحده
مصر المطر النادي ل وَرْدُه
مصر الشيخ الحافِظ وِردُه 
و التراتيل
مصر الضِل الفارد مدّه
فوق النيل
مصر سَمَارة .. قَمَارة .. حضارة 
و مليون جيل
مصر مش أمي
مصر الشِعر ساكن دمّي
حِلم جميل

أحمد الطحان*


 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*


لا يعود شيئا لما كان
لا يتراجع شيئا عما كان
لا نهاية لما لا ينتهى أبدا
كما لاانتظار لأكثر مما صار 
لا عودة ..لا بداية ..
لا أى إيقاع ..
فالإيقاع مال ..
الغنوة فى دمى أضحت احتمال
والحلم يتدلى من قلبى 
محال 
محال
محال

...





*

----------


## لميس الامام

*مرة ...بل مراااااااات 
حاولت ان ابتدع كلمات
غير :
 عد اليّ 
دموووووع الملح 
والفراق......
تمنيت بعد فراقك ...
مقل بلا أهداب..بلا حدقات..
مقلتان لا علاقة لهما بالملح..
ولا بالبريق..
مقلتان لا ترسمان حتى حلم..

ســـــــرت حافية الأقدام...
فوق رصيف ميناء بلا سفن..
علّي لا أجد وسيلة لنقلك بعيدا عني...........
فكرت لو تصير نوارس البحر طائرة تقلني اليك............
هكذا أنا ........
مضطربة لا ادري ماذا اريد بالتمام........

وفككت ألبوم ذكرياتي ...
رأيتني اكتب :  سأحبك حتى الفراق الأبدي...............
يا إلهي أهذه أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> *مرة ...بل مراااااااات 
> حاولت ان ابتدع كلمات
> غير :
>  عد اليّ 
> دموووووع الملح 
> والفراق......
> تمنيت بعد فراقك ...
> مقل بلا أهداب..بلا حدقات..
> مقلتان لا علاقة لهما بالملح..
> ...


*


وكيف أفارقه ..
وهو بين أهدابى ..فى صحوى ومنامى
كيف أفارقه ..
وهو مغروس فى دمى حتى أقاصى شريانى
كيف أفارقه ..
وأنا جزء منه ..روحه تتنفس فى حنانى 
كيف !!!

.
.
.
.

رب لا تنزع حبيب من صدر حبيبه 

...




*

----------


## لميس الامام

لا انكر أن  لحظات 
الفراق تصرعني حين تعن على البال ذكراه..
فتوئم الروح ..
نسيج وحده ،
 حتى وإن أخطأ
فهل لا تذوب الروح في الاجساد؟
هل لا يحل الوله الصارخ في اثنين؟
آهٍ ..كم ذابت اعطافنا ،
 وتسامت نظراتنا 
في حلم لقاء لن يأتي
 لروحين في جسد واحد
أحيانا..اهجس بالنسيان..في ليلي الحالك..
اهجس أكثر بالفقد
أتلاشى  وطريق الوجد..
لتتسلق روحي السماء..
علها تعانق روحه الهائمة في عالم البرزخ...

----------


## اليمامة

> لا انكر أن  لحظات 
> الفراق تصرعني حين تعن على البال ذكراه..
> فتوئم الروح ..
> نسيج وحده ،
>  حتى وإن أخطأ
> فهل لا تذوب الروح في الاجساد؟
> هل لا يحل الوله الصارخ في اثنين؟
> آهٍ ..كم ذابت اعطافنا ،
>  وتسامت نظراتنا 
> ...


*



فى الفراق ..
يشتد بنا الأمر 
فنسيل كلاماً 
وبكاءً
وسلاماً
ونقطر ..

فى الفراق 
يتخللنا الصمت
والعناق
والدعاء
ونزهد ..

فى الفراق 
ندرك فرحاً عشناه
وزمنا واهماًيرحل 

يطفر من العين ساعتها دمع خائب المظهر
وغمغمة أصوات تنطلق من الحناجر 
عشوائية منتحرة ..
ولا اتضحت ارادتنا 

فى الفراق
نشتعل ظنا ويقينا
فنخرج من أنفسنا وندخل
أكثر من مرة ندخل ونخرج 
لا نرى حقيقتنا..
ونسكت ..

فى الفراق
ها نحن نتداخل أخيراً ..تماما ..
ونساوى صفر

...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*


الليلة ..
موعدى مع الحزن فاق كل تصوراتى ..
والكتابة ..
الليلة لاشىء سوى 
أنا 
والكآبة ..
وعزف ينعى ذاكرتى المشنوقة 
على أوتار ربابة 
الليلة ألفيت نفسى عدما 
يجرجنى قلبى ريشة
تقف على جسر 
الشهادة

...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*


وأشرقت الشمس 
كما لم تخلف موعدها مع عمرى أبداً 
هاهو بريقها ينسكب على الأشياء
فتشرق الألوان ..
 مواسم أعياد 

وجاء الربيع ..
كما كان يعبر دائماً حدود الآهات 
تهل فتوحاته بزخم 
هاهو الورد الشتوى الذابل..مات ..
وقطاره ألمحه من بعيد..
 فى حديقة الأمنيات ..
يشق المدى ..
يدهس الظل الجاثم على خط الأفق
وفات ..



*

----------


## اليمامة

*


أسامح ..أسامح
ولست أجمل من شمس الصباح
تولد ..وتشرق ..
تحن على شجر الموالح
أسامح ..وأعلم
أن الريح تأتى ..
تضرب حيناً سماء الملامح
وحيناً تقاوم ..
انكسار الجوانح
وما بين كيف أسامح ؟
هل أسامح ؟
ينضج فى الجناين مر الموالح ..
عبقاً برتقالياً مسكراً 



*

----------


## اليمامة

*


على الجدار المقابل..
أمامى 
 تقبع صورة 
 تحجز عصفورة
تحلم ..
تهم أن تتحلق ..
تتكلم 

.
.
.

أنتظر 
بلا فائدة ..
والبراويز الأربعة 
لا يتدلى منها سوى صمت مُهلهل
لاشىء غير عصفور هالك 
فى قبالته
شمس هنالك
تتململ

...


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

تلوث الهواء بغبار الحزن 
أكاد اختنق 
لكن رحمات ملائكية
تأتينى من مكان قريب جدا من روحى
تصنع لى متنفسا ..
فأحيا

----------


## لميس الامام

*لسنا بملائكة..
لا تلبس النساء ثياب الملائكة
إلاّ 
حين تتقطع شرايين حبها
فداءا للحبيب
لا نكون ملائكة
إلا
حين نلبس رداء التضحية
بما نملك لمن نملك
كل ما كنت املكه ومازلت
هو لك
وما تبقى في النهاية منه 
هو انت 
فما كان مني 
إلاّ
أن أحتفظت
بك في شعري ياسمينة
وفي حروفي 
وحبري
وسطوري
نقاطا ، فواصلا وحروفا
وفي نثرات الماء الذي يغسل جسدي كل صباح
وفي سواد كحل عيوني
حبيباً
ما تبقى لك عندي 
و أيامي معك 
إلاّ
أن أهفو اليك بين الحين والآخر
متمردة على كل لغط 
يعرقل سير نبضاتي
حين تغزوني الذاكرة
غزوا 
فأغزوك بعدها غزوا...
تمردا وإقراراّ
لانك في النهاية 

رجلاَ
أما أنا !!!
فمجرد امرأة.....
على هامش الوجدان المهترئ*

----------


## صفحات العمر

فى عينيكِ بريق غامض ..
واحتمال مستفيق
نبرة صوتكِ جيش صامد 
لا يعرف لليأس طريق
مع كلماتِك ذاب الوقت
صعب الوقت حين يضيق

----------


## اليمامة

> تلوث الهواء بغبار الحزن 
> أكاد اختنق 
> لكن رحمات ملائكية
> تأتينى من مكان قريب جدا من روحى
> تصنع لى متنفسا ..
> فأحيا


*



رحمات ملائكية !!
يآآآآآآه
وما غيرها يصعد ربوة الحزن بـشفقة ؟
ما غيرها ..؟!
يحلق فى سماوات الرعشة بـحنان ؟
يآآآآآه
رحمات إلهية ..
لا غيرها ..
تولد من اليأس أحلام 





*

----------


## اليمامة

> *لسنا بملائكة..
> لا تلبس النساء ثياب الملائكة
> إلاّ 
> حين تتقطع شرايين حبها
> فداءا للحبيب
> لا نكون ملائكة
> إلا
> حين نلبس رداء التضحية
> بما نملك لمن نملك
> ...


*


ماما لميس ..
ما تبقى له عندى قلب أجاد رسمه بالحزن ..
كيان كجذع عجوز ..أجوف ..
شيده ..
كيان تدور فيه رياح عنيدة ..
تصفر فى جوفه بأهازيج لها صدى موجع ..
رياح اذا عصفت بى تجعلنى ..
ابتسم مرة ..أدمع مرة ..
ثم تخرج فى النهاية 
لتدور حول نفسها
تتكسر 
تتكسر 
لا تفعل شىء سوى أن تتكسر 
 وتثير الأمواج
ماتبقى له عندى زوبعة من تراب 
تجعلنى شبح امرأة 
معفرة ..
وكل ذلك كان ..
لنفس السبب
لأنه رجل 
أما أنا فمجرد امرأة 
لم ينتم أبدا لها 

...



*

----------


## اليمامة

> فى عينيكِ بريق غامض ..
> واحتمال مستفيق
> نبرة صوتكِ جيش صامد 
> لا يعرف لليأس طريق
> مع كلماتِك ذاب الوقت
> صعب الوقت حين يضيق


*




لغتى تضيق 
وأنا أفتش عن طريق ..
بباب 
.
.
.
فطال الغياب 
والكلم يغلفه الضباب




*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لغتى تضيق 
> وأنا أفتش عن طريق ..
> بباب 
> .
> ...


 بعضاً .. من حكايا الناى 
وهمس الظلال
أيقظ أطيار الروح
ولون البراح بزرقة لا نهــائية
"أخيلة العارفين"
يعرفها السحاب 
ولا يواريها ضباب

----------


## اليمامة

> بعضاً .. من حكايا الناى 
> وهمس الظلال
> أيقظ أطيار الروح
> ولون البراح بزرقة لا نهــائية
> "أخيلة العارفين"
> يعرفها السحاب 
> ولا يواريها ضباب


*


أغنية الروح باكية أحيانا 
وإذ تبكى ..
تصعد لأعلى 
كغيمة يافعة شابة محملة بالأمنيات
تهطل بأمطارها الشفوقة على صحراء جافة ..
تنديها
وتزهرها ..
وإن طال تشربها ..
ونزت بالإرتواء الفائق ..
غرقت تلك الصحراء بجمالها 
.
.
.
كما أنا مع الأغنية 

.
.

الآن أغرق ..

...




*

----------


## اليمامة

*


الليلة تبدو ثملة ..
قمرها يترنح سكران 
وأنا على حافة السهر 
أخطو داخل الوجدان 
راقصة ..
أفكارى تتخبط فى الجدران 
وما بين الوصول والتوهان 
تنحدر دمعة ..
جارفــــــة

...






*

----------


## اليمامة

*





عينى تبكى ..

قلبى يتمسك ببقايا أمل 

وأنا ..

لازلت أسير ..أشعل القنديل

وأمضى فى طرقات الوطن 

لا أنسحب


...





*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

نا عاجبنى الاغنيه بتاعه بالورقه والقلم دى بجد يا ندى تسلم ايدك بجد  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> نا عاجبنى الاغنيه بتاعه بالورقه والقلم دى بجد يا ندى تسلم ايدك بجد



هى فعلا غنوة حلوة أوى يا زيزو ..معبرة جدا ..وحقيقية فى كل كلمة أوى ..وخاصة ان البنت الموهوبة " ريهام عبد الحكيم " هى اللى بتغنيها بصوتها ..أنا قريب سمعت الفيلم " عسل أسود " وعجبنى الحقيقة ..كل أغانيه ومشاهده حلوة أوى ..هى بتقول : 

*

بالورقة والقلم 

خدتينى 100 ألم 

أنا شفت فيكى مرمطة وعرفت مين اللى اتظلم 

ليه اللى جايلك أجنبى 

عارفة عليه تطبطبى 

وتركبى الوش الخشب وعلى اللى منك تقلبى 

عارفة سواد العسل

أهو دا اللى حالك ليه وصل 

ازاى قوليلى مكملة وكل ده فيكى حصل 

يا بلد معاندة نفسها

يا كل حاجة وعكسها

ازاى وأنا صبرى انتهى لسه بشوف فيكى أمل

طرداك وهى بتحضنك

وهو دا اللى يجننك

بلد ما تعرف لو ساكنها واللا هى بتسكنك

بتسرقك وتسلفك

ظلماك وبرضه بتنصفك

ازاى فى حضنك ملمومين وانتى على حالك كدا 
*

----------


## اليمامة

إلىّ أيها الضوء 
احينى
اغسل ذنوبى 
ومواجعى 
وأحزانى 
تغلغل لقلبى 
ولا تغريك آلامى 
فلم تنحنى هامتى أبدا إلا ..
 لخالقها 

...

----------


## اليمامة

ما فات .. لن يرجع ..آمنت 
وهأنا من جديد أعود لنفس المكان 
أفتح نوافذ الضوء على منعطف آخر
ولا أزال أرى الذكريات قنديلا على حافة القلب 
فأتكأ ..وأحلم

----------


## اليمامة

هواء الليل ثقيل 
ثثقله زفراتى المهمومة
وأنا أجلس فى مكانى وحيدة
أنظر لنجوم السماء 
فأرتجف بردا 
...
وشوقا وحنين

----------


## صفحات العمر

هوالليل ..
ونيس العابرين المرغمين على الرحيل 
ودرب المارقين المبتغين السلسبيل
وترتيل نقى لصوت خاشع
ورجفات النوافذ ...والنخيل 
وأغنية الغريب على الممر

----------


## اليمامة

> هوالليل ..
> ونيس العابرين المرغمين على الرحيل 
> ودرب المارقين المبتغين السلسبيل
> وترتيل نقى لصوت خاشع
> ورجفات النوافذ ...والنخيل 
> وأغنية الغريب على الممر


الشاعر العزيز ..أستاذ محمد سعيد 
كم أسعدنى وأبهجنى حضورك من جديد ..وقراءتى لك مرة أخرى بعد غياب
ومن حسن حظى أن أرفع هذا الموضوع وأتلقى فيه من فيض احساسك ورهافتك فى نفس الوقت 
وقد لا تصدقنى أننى كنت أتصفح الموضوع .. وتوقفت كثيرا أمام كتابتك وسألت نفسى ..لو أقرأ من جديد له !
وجئت وكتبت واندهشت ..وفرحت جدا بهذه الكلمات المتجلية كما عودتنا دائما 
أتمنى أن أقرأ لك يوميا مثلما عرفناك .. وامتعتنا أشعارك 

تقبل خالص تقديرى ومودتى 
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

كون واسع من الحب 
كم هائل من الأحزان 
يمازجهما الصبر 
فى مدارات تأخذنا ..
بلا موعد

----------


## اليمامة

واشتياق للبحر !

----------


## اليمامة

سأترك 
روحى 
تحلق 
عاليا 
كما 
أحب 
أن 
أكووووووون

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الشاعر العزيز ..أستاذ محمد سعيد 
> كم أسعدنى وأبهجنى حضورك من جديد ..وقراءتى لك مرة أخرى بعد غياب
> ومن حسن حظى أن أرفع هذا الموضوع وأتلقى فيه من فيض احساسك ورهافتك فى نفس الوقت 
> وقد لا تصدقنى أننى كنت أتصفح الموضوع .. وتوقفت كثيرا أمام كتابتك وسألت نفسى ..لو أقرأ من جديد له !
> وجئت وكتبت واندهشت ..وفرحت جدا بهذه الكلمات المتجلية كما عودتنا دائما 
> أتمنى أن أقرأ لك يوميا مثلما عرفناك .. وامتعتنا أشعارك 
> 
> تقبل خالص تقديرى ومودتى


 أسعد الله قلبك أختى الجميلة نــدى   :f: 
كما اسعدتينى بكلماتك التى تشبه صحبة من الزهورالندية 
كل زهرة أجمل وأروع من الأخرى 
لك خالص المودة والتقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

هو الليل..
جِلسة الحرف متأملاً .. 
على ضفاف الكلمات
وإحتمال السكون شجون النايات
ورقصة الحلم ..
على دُف الأمنيات
وأنتِ
لايزال القمر يرتدى وجهكِ
ليبدد كل الظلمات

----------


## لميس الامام

حين أيقظني الايقاع الهادئ الذي قتلني حباً ، مرتين بين ذراعيه 
انتفضت وتلعثمت خطواتي أكثر وأكثر
نبهتني دهشة عطر مسك شارد من قارورة مهداة اليه
تفوح من راحتيه وانا بين غياب ويقظة..
دفعتني الاشارة الى التوقف عن الحلم 
وعن ذهني الهارب الى عتمة المساءات 
استيقظت حواسي الى فوق لوحة يرتديها اللون الازرق الحزين 
بكثافة تمازج بحرين وثلاث نخلات واقفات بعناق صامت .. فوق جزيرة نائية، 
يفترشها بياض الرمال وملحفة من صفحة سماء فضيه
بدت غيماتها كما بين صحو، وهالة قمر خجول، يتوارى خلفها تارة،
وتارة ينكسب بالنور مبتسما بحمرة خجل تكسو وجنتيه.
حركتني المشاهد عاليا،
هممت ان أطلق شهقة اشتياق لابحار صوب الجزيرة تلك
النائية بين بحرين ممتزجين بالزرقة الداكنه
فقد كابدت من الحبسة واسوارها العالية الامرين
دخلت الفكرة رأسي الذي ما انتبذ الضجر والوحده
أقدحت زناده
حتى لا يخيبني التوق لتحقيق 
هذا الخاطر الملح...
هل احتاج الى صحبة؟
لا اطلب صحبة طارئة....
فكثيرون جاءوا من قبل
لكنهم خيبوا ظني
سمير واحد
هو من أتوق الى صحبته
هناك
انه أنا ..وأنا فقط
هذا قرار
سأصحب نفسي
سأقوم بأقلمتها على التجانس مع المحيطات
فقد اوجعني 
الصمت وأوجعني هو
فإنه ليس آمن علي 
حتى في عزلتي النائية

----------


## elbasha sherif



----------


## اليمامة

> هو الليل..
> جِلسة الحرف متأملاً .. 
> على ضفاف الكلمات
> وإحتمال السكون شجون النايات
> ورقصة الحلم ..
> على دُف الأمنيات
> وأنتِ
> لايزال القمر يرتدى وجهكِ
> ليبدد كل الظلمات





ليكن الليل رقصة فرح تجمعنا
وليكن سواده اهراقة حلم
تسبح فيها الأمنيات 
ليكن كرنفال لقلوب هشة بيضاء 
تتطاير فى خفة نحو القمر  
وتغمرنا بإشراقة أضواء

الشاعر الوجدانى ..محمد سعيد 
تحضر ..فنستنشق الفرح
ونصير كائنات حية 

دمت بقلب سامى

----------


## اليمامة

> حين أيقظني الايقاع الهادئ الذي قتلني حباً ، مرتين بين ذراعيه 
> انتفضت وتلعثمت خطواتي أكثر وأكثر
> نبهتني دهشة عطر مسك شارد من قارورة مهداة اليه
> تفوح من راحتيه وانا بين غياب ويقظة..
> دفعتني الاشارة الى التوقف عن الحلم 
> وعن ذهني الهارب الى عتمة المساءات 
> استيقظت حواسي الى فوق لوحة يرتديها اللون الازرق الحزين 
> بكثافة تمازج بحرين وثلاث نخلات واقفات بعناق صامت .. فوق جزيرة نائية، 
> يفترشها بياض الرمال وملحفة من صفحة سماء فضيه
> ...


 
سيدة الإحساس كله ..لميس الامام 

مرحبا بعودة تعيد لروحى الكثير مما افتقدته فى غياب حرفك هنا
وتعيد للخواطر ذوق رفيع وملائكية ..
أرحب بك غاليتى وأربت على قلبك الطاهر فى حنو ودعة 
أوحشتنى كلماتك التى ترتدى دائما زى الإنسانية الراقى .. 
وتضفى على نفوسنا ظلال دفء وصدق آخاذين 
الحقيقة أود التعليق على كتابتك نفسها يا أستاذة لميس 
وأقول أن أكثر ما يأخذنى فيها هى مخيلتك وقدرتها على التحليق 
وتصويرك للمنظر بكل تفاصيله المتناغمة مع احساسك ودقته 
لمخيلتك سحر ورصانة وألوان تجعلنا نعيش معك كل تفاصيل النفس الجوانية ..
هذا هو الإبداع يا سيدتى تقريبا .. عندما يكون الإنسان انسانا ..منسجما مع داخله وخارجه
أكثر ما يعجبنى فى كتابتك هو انفتاحها المطلق على نفسك وعلى الطبيعة 
أتأثر جدا بوصفك للطبيعة .. وانطلاق ذاتك مع آفاقها 
أعترف أن هذا الرحاب يلائمنى تماما تماما 

ماما لميس العزيزة ..
للنفس فى وحدتها تجليات ومتع قد لا تتحقق مع الصحبة 
وللنفس الحساسة معانى قد لا تتفق أبدا مع الصحبة والرفيق
لا لشىء سوى لأنها حساسة كما ذكرت .. 
وتبدو فى خضم حساسيتها ورهافتها لا تنتمى لعالم الدنيا
للنفس راحة أحيانا لا تتحقق إلا بذاتها 
ولا يتضح هذا إلا من بعد الزاد النفسى الخبراتى فى معاشرة الحياة
وانتظار ما لا يحدث ..وترقب ما لايجىء ..فى فرط تمنى وتلهف وصدق 
غير أن النفس القويمة أيضا تتشبع بالقليل .. وتزهد فيما لا يغنيها ..
وتنأى بنفسها عن المهالك والجروح ..
فهى بنفسها غنية جدا ومكتفية 
هكذا أنا أرى نفسك ..وأراك يا أستاذة لميس 
تغتنين عن الصحبة بذاتك المكتفية والمختبرة ..
وأخيرا توصلت لهذه النتيجة ربما ببعض ألم 
وهو سميرك الأوحد ..نفسك فقط
نفسك التى تغنيك عن صحبة مؤقتة 
تخلف من ورائها فراق وهجر وربما ذبح 

أقول ..
ربما لأننى أيضا اكتفى غالبا بذاتى 
وتوصلت لما توصلتى أنتى اليه 
بعدما اجتزت متاهات فى الفراق 

أمى لميس 
تشربت كلماتك بلسما يداوى والله ويؤازر 
فلا تغادرينا ..
فهنا صحبة لا مؤقتة أبدا ان شاء الله يا وردة الإحساس

كونى بخير  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> 


شكرا لك  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

خلف هذا الباب 
اختبأت كل أحلامى وربيعها
وحيدة .. إلا من صمودها
...
انها روح امرأة ..
تتوحد بالحب وتتحد
تشرع الصبر 
وتحلم
...

----------


## لميس الامام

نسيانك عبثا.... فلا فكاك منك لأن كل شئ يعيدني اليك
حتى وإن محوت عنوانك
وإن التوت اتجاهاتك..
وإن غيرت الشمس مسارها ..
وإن استدار وجه القمر معتما
ليُضيع معالم وجودك في هالة ضالة..
لا فكاك منك
فأنت عمري الموثق في ورقة ميلادي
انك حالة استثنائية ..
إنك حالة لغوية عصية على قلمي
الذي أُتْقِنُ العزف به على أوتار ذاكرتي

----------


## لميس الامام

وساما آخر ويا لكثرة الاوسمة التي اتيه بها فخرا من ابنتي ورفيقة الحرف والكلمة ندىالابنة الغالية البارة
لا أملك إلا أن أقول شكرا بلاحدود لاهتمامك الخاص جدا بخاطرتي..
ولا أملك غير المشاعر الفياضة تنساب من أحاسيسي عندما اجد
تذييلا رائعا كمثل ما خطه قلمك فوق قرطاس خاطرتي..

فأنت بيننا يا ابنتي -وأقولها صدقاً-
كنسمة ربيع هادئة وقلما جميلا سامقا ينثر شلالا من الرقي والسمو
 في التعبير يثير الدهشة من روعة جماله..
أكرر ...لك مني يا قطرة ندى المنتدى الرقيقة وفراشته الحائمة فوق ربوعه الخضراء الف تحية وشكر وامتنان ..
دام خُلُقك السامي
وتذوقك الأرقى...
 ::  :: 

لميس الامام

----------


## اليمامة

> وساما آخر ويا لكثرة الاوسمة التي اتيه بها فخرا من ابنتي ورفيقة الحرف والكلمة ندىالابنة الغالية البارة
> لا أملك إلا أن أقول شكرا بلاحدود لاهتمامك الخاص جدا بخاطرتي..
> ولا أملك غير المشاعر الفياضة تنساب من أحاسيسي عندما اجد
> تذييلا رائعا كمثل ما خطه قلمك فوق قرطاس خاطرتي..
> 
> فأنت بيننا يا ابنتي -وأقولها صدقاً-
> كنسمة ربيع هادئة وقلما جميلا سامقا ينثر شلالا من الرقي والسمو
>  في التعبير يثير الدهشة من روعة جماله..
> أكرر ...لك مني يا قطرة ندى المنتدى الرقيقة وفراشته الحائمة فوق ربوعه الخضراء الف تحية وشكر وامتنان ..
> ...


 
قليلون هم الذين يجيدون العزف على أوتارنا 
ويبقون للأبد فى نفوسنا كوشم
وقليلون هم من يلمسون فينا الروح
فنغرق فى محبتهم
كهؤلاء..
نظل على محبتهم حتى آخر نبضة 

ليرعاك الله يا ماما لميس 

 :f:   :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> نسيانك عبثا.... فلا فكاك منك لأن كل شئ يعيدني اليك
> حتى وإن محوت عنوانك
> وإن التوت اتجاهاتك..
> وإن غيرت الشمس مسارها ..
> وإن استدار وجه القمر معتما
> ليُضيع معالم وجودك في هالة ضالة..
> لا فكاك منك
> فأنت عمري الموثق في ورقة ميلادي
> انك حالة استثنائية ..
> ...




أرفض أن تسكتنى تلك القنابل التى انفجرت فى وجهى ..
قنابل المسافة بين ما أحلم به وبين ما أنا عليه فعلا
أرفض أن يسكتنى السكون ..
لا .. لن يسكتنى السكون 
لن يسكتنى فراغ العالم
 ولا السؤال الذى لا يجد اجابته
" أين أنت " !!!!!
السؤال الذى يملأ الشوارع بالخوف
لا ..
لن يسكت قلبى عن استحضارك ..
ولا روحى عن التطلع فى عيون الحلم 
وانتظارك 
فالحلم كبر ..
كبر جدا على الموجود 
ولم يعد يكفيه الوجود

----------


## لميس الامام

شكواي  الى قاضي الهوى...


اقبل علي زماني قاضيني  وداويني
أحكم على قلبي  واوردتي 
أحكم على نبضي 
وحبٌ في شراييني 
اقبل علي زماني وقاضيني... 
فيومي ، اضحى مشطور 
بين نوحي و إ نشادي، 
وبين ان يقاصيني ... 
لهيبُ هواهُ، 
اضرامُ نارٍ في القلبِ مشبوبٌ، 
لا بنطفي حرّه 
ببعدٍ .. 
ولا عتبٍ ، 
ولا قرارٍ بالفصلِ ينسيني 
أقبلْ علي زماني، وقاضيني.... 
مللت يا قاضي الهوى 
حلماً يئنُ من ألمٍ ، 
عزوفاً عن عودِ مأساةٍ 
عن عودِ أيامٍ 
تأتي اليومَ... 
تحييني 
قد جفّ مني الدمعُ .. 
وقلبي واهٍ من تعللهِ 
بأنّ الهوى : 
يأتي مصادفةً 
ولا يأتي إبّان تشرينِ 
أحكم علي زماني وقاضيني... 
فما انا بشاكيةٍ -لسواكَ -
وعدلٍك الآن أحتريهِ ويحتريني 
ان كنتُ مُذْنِبةً في هواهُ 
فعذري .. 
أنّ الهوى ملكٌ ... 
أنَصٍّبهُ.. 
أبّجٍلهُ ...، 
أحميهِ من كل نائبةٍ 
تقضي عليه 
تُقصًيه عني 
فتُرْديني 
أذنبي تعلُّقَ خافقي التعب .. 
بهوىً!!!!!! 
جاءَ في خريفٍ من العمرِ يداويني؟ 
ام أنَّ ذنبي 
أنِّي حلمتُ بعمرٍ 
تُكلِلِّه 
باقاتُ زهرِِ اللَّوْزِ ... 
ونفْحٍ من شذى  الياسمين؟؟؟ 
ياليتهُ ما حادَ عن طريقِ الشجى . 
يا ليتهُ!! 
ماعتلا قمماً قام ينصِبُها 
هو يعتليها اليومَ 
وهي الآن تُهويني

----------


## اليمامة

> شكواي  الى قاضي الهوى...
> 
> 
> اقبل علي زماني قاضيني  وداويني
> أحكم على قلبي  واوردتي 
> أحكم على نبضي 
> وحبٌ في شراييني 
> اقبل علي زماني وقاضيني... 
> فيومي ، اضحى مشطور 
> ...







متعب هو الهوى
حين يأتينا فى زمان
من زمان 
لا يبت ولا يربأ 
لا يقطع أمرا
لا يبقينا سوى على حافة مهتزة
بين الحضور والغياب 
معلقين بين كل الخيارات 
نسأل قاضينا بصمت 
فلا يرد سوى الصمت
ولا نجد لصمتنا أى صدى !
فنحاول تلمس هوانا
وتحسس مواضع قلوبنا
لنكتشف أخيرا :
انها تحترق بصمت !!

----------


## لميس الامام

ولم لا يصمت قاضي الهوى 
والحالة هذه؟
كانت وما زالت 
قناديلنا تتأرجح مع ليل حائر
وتتأجج كالبحر الهادر
كان ومازال  العقل بداخلنا
يتمرد
يقول الصدق ويتجرد
نبقى كالحصان الجامح
الذي لا يملك لجاماً صاحبه
نضل الطريق .. 
حتى وإن عزمنا على الرحيل
تبقى ملامح الدهشة ترتسم في العيون
تتقلب في داخلنا المشاعر
ويتحدانا  القدر
فماذا هناك؟
أتراها قناديلنا المتأرجحة
تصورنا ظلا جموحاً تارة وظلا مقيداً تارة أخرى؟
ماذا ستحمل لنا الأيام يا من شفافيتها
يا من غيابهم
يقلب المواجع
وها نحن
تارة في جموح
وتارة في قيود
وتارة في رحيل..
أو نترك الأيام
تسري بنا كيف شاءت؟
أم ترانا نترك الليالي تأخذنا الى حيث شاءت؟
تخبئنا في معقل بعيد
في تيه أعماق الأزرق
تخبئنا
تبعدنا عن واقعنا المرير
لنعيش العمر بلا قيود
وبدون شراهة خوف 
تؤرقنا...تلازمنا!!!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

> ولم لا يصمت قاضي الهوى 
> والحالة هذه؟
> كانت وما زالت 
> قناديلنا تتأرجح مع ليل حائر
> وتتأجج كالبحر الهادر
> كان ومازال  العقل بداخلنا
> يتمرد
> يقول الصدق ويتجرد
> نبقى كالحصان الجامح
> ...








تعلمت مؤخرا أن احترم القدر
وأن أثق به
فللقدر ضمانة لا تخطأ طريقها إلينا أبدا
وما علينا إلا أن نتعاون معه قدر المستطاع
لا نجحده .. ولا ننكره
لا نتنصل منه .. ولا نترصده 
وستدور الأيام
ستشرق فيها الشمس وتغرب معها بتوال عجيب 
وولاداتها ستستمر مثلما عودتنا
ومثلما لا تتأخر أو تنام
ولن يسعنا بعد أن يمر الوقت 
سوى أن نفهم ساعتها ضمانة القدر 
كيف كانت 
وإلى أى مدى تضامنت حقا معا 
وكانت مع الأيام ..فى الإتجاه المراد والمقرر 
سنفهم ربما متأخرا ..فى النهاية 

ولكن 


فقط ..
علينا ألا نفكر أثناء الرحلة 
وألا ننهك أنفسنا فى التخطيط


علينا فقط أن نعيش 
للنهاية !!

----------


## لميس الامام

كلما انسقنا وراء رفضنا لمنحنيات الأقدار كلما تاهت منا الخطى نحو هاوية الغربة .
غربة النفس ..
وغربة الجسد 
نحو غربة توطين القلب حيث يطيب له ان يستوطن وان يدق اوتاده في رمال الدفئ
للخلاص من صقيع التمرد والرفض.. 
من صقيع الوحدة والتقوقع منفردا في متن الصمت..

فإلى متى نصمت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أو لابد ان ندق اوتاد القلب على أرض ترضى بتقلباته..؟

----------


## اليمامة

> كلما انسقنا وراء رفضنا لمنحنيات الأقدار كلما تاهت منا الخطى نحو هاوية الغربة .
> غربة النفس ..
> وغربة الجسد 
> نحو غربة توطين القلب حيث يطيب له ان يستوطن وان يدق اوتاده في رمال الدفئ
> للخلاص من صقيع التمرد والرفض.. 
> من صقيع الوحدة والتقوقع منفردا في متن الصمت..
> 
> فإلى متى نصمت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أو لابد ان ندق اوتاد القلب على أرض ترضى بتقلباته..؟


 



حاولت قول شيء ما ..
لكنني آثرت الصمت
حتى تحمد العقبى 
وحتى أبدو شجاعة 

.

.

.

.

.


هكذا علمنى القدر !

----------


## صفحات العمر

*هناك من غادرونا دون ذنب*
*وجرّموهم دون حياء*
*هناك شرفاء .. رجموهم* 
*ووأدوهم دفنا فى الإفتراءات ..*
*فقتلوهم أحياء* 
*وهناك عشاق , وصموهم بالأعداء !*
*وهنـــــــــاك ..*
*لايزال البنفسج يرفض التراجع* 
*بشموخ وكبرياء*
*فالله يأمر بالقصاص*
*لتطيب روح الأبرياء*

----------


## اليمامة

> *هناك من غادرونا دون ذنب*
> *وجرّموهم دون حياء*
> *هناك شرفاء .. رجموهم* 
> *ووأدوهم دفنا فى الإفتراءات ..*
> *فقتلوهم أحياء* 
> *وهناك عشاق , وصموهم بالأعداء !*
> *وهنـــــــــاك ..*
> *لايزال البنفسج يرفض التراجع* 
> *بشموخ وكبرياء*
> ...







هنا 
أتعلم أشياء رائعة 
أشعر بعظمة فوزى
وانتصارى على الخيبات 
فأنا لم أمت
ولم تموتوا داخلى 
أنا حى عند ربى أرزق
وأنتم مازلتم تضجون وتتكلمون
وكلما تجادلتم .. واقتتلتم ..وتذابحتم
يتشوش سلامى الداخلى 
اصمتوا ليرحمكم الله 
او توبوا 
حتى تبهى روحى 
وتستفيق


" شهيد فى الجنة "

----------


## اليمامة

سأشتاق لك ...
بحجم كل شىء أحببناه
وبحجم القدر الذى جمعنا 
فى أحضاننا !

----------


## اليمامة

اليوم قررت ..
أن ازيح ستار السماء المخملى 
ارفع حجابها النجمى
أمزق فضائها 
لتحلق روحى بلا حدود
وتصرف عنى صور الحياة المتلاحقة
والمتعاقبة
والعادية جدا
فأرى وجهك !

----------


## محمد أمير

*

قطرات ندى تبلل مشاعرى
بحنين ولهفة لقاء
ودعاء بصبح موشح بالرجاء
للمولى ان يُنعم على صدقى
بتحقيق المنى 
والبعد عن الرفض والأذدراء

أختى الرقيقة الفاضلة
ناى الحروف اليمامة

قطرات من الندى بللت مناطق حزينة
فى مساحات النفس
فنبتت الارض الجدبة

الله يديمك

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> قطرات ندى تبلل مشاعرى
> بحنين ولهفة لقاء
> ودعاء بصبح موشح بالرجاء
> للمولى ان يُنعم على صدقى
> بتحقيق المنى 
> والبعد عن الرفض والأذدراء
> 
> ...


شاكرة لك عذب الإطراء أستاذ محمد

لك منى خالص التحايا
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

تثقل اللحظات أحيانا 
عندما تلف عجلة الزمن ببطء

.................. وعلى هذا الإيقاع البليد
تجثم فوق الصدر رأس منكفأة
داخلها أشياء
أعجز عن اسكاتها
كنت أحاول أن أنساها
وكلما فعلت ..
يأتى صوت من بعيد 
يذكرنى صداه مارقا فى الغيهب :
الأرواح لا تغيب
الأرواح لا تغيب

ا
ل
ا
ر
و
ا
ح
ل
ا
ت
غ
ي
ب

----------


## اليمامة

وجودك كان النور الأول لعينى 
أصبحت الآن لا أبصر ..
يا أبى !

----------


## kethara

*

قطرات ندى

تتأى بانسيابية رقيقة وتسيل بين المشاعر
والوجدان بعذوبة
بوح نابع من العمق توسدنا معه القمر
وتنفسنا الأحلام وأفترشنا السحاب
وانهمر المطر
وجدلنا لأنفسنا عقد من حروفك للحظات مبتسمة
نعيشها بين تلك السطور بروعة ورقى
وهذا ما ابدعته قريحتك ايتها المبدعة

ابدعت اختي الفاضلة اليمامة
فلا تحرمينا دفق بوحك العاطر

مع تحيتى
*

----------


## لميس الامام

رسالة الى روح حبيبي....

تغسلت...والتففت بعباءة حمراء قرمزية ..تحبها انت...
أسدلت شعري كشلال ليل أسود فوق ظهري
تعطرت لك وحدك
ومررت مرودة الكحل لئلا تخذل العين جمالها .. 
بانتظارك كنت ...
كثيرون جاءوا ولم تأتي انت..
كساقية عمياء تدور حول نفسها عندما ادركني الخبر.. 
خيبني الرجاء ..قالوا سيروح الى حفرة 
وسيبقى صدى صوته هناك في الأفاق يجول
.. سيبقى يدوي كطبول الحرب
التي لا تزف الا النصر
او الموت 
ستذهب بعيدا بدوني .. 
بدون اصدقاء ..
اوجعني يا حبيبي دمك المختلط بأرضنا الطيبة
.. صرخ الصمت مني 
أو سعدتم بموت الفريسة المخضب بالتراب ..
كلنا هالكون ولتعي انفسكم هذا..
هالكون ..كلنا .... ولكن طريقنا مختلف..

لميس الامام

----------


## منى شهاب

*
قطرات بوح
تلامس خيوط معطف الجمال
وتقارع النسيم كلما هب
ذرات بلور على اخاديد الورد
بأختلاق اللحظ ما بين جذر ومد
أبدعتى أيتها اليمامة
الساكنة مدن الود

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> قطرات ندى
> 
> تتأى بانسيابية رقيقة وتسيل بين المشاعر
> والوجدان بعذوبة
> بوح نابع من العمق توسدنا معه القمر
> وتنفسنا الأحلام وأفترشنا السحاب
> وانهمر المطر
> ...


الأستاذة المبدعة قيثارة الحرف
شرف لى هو وجودك ورأيك 
كم أثمنهما كثيرا 
وأضعهما وسام على صدرى
شاكرة لك من كل قلبى هذا الحلول كالنسيم 

تقبلى خالص التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> قطرات بوح
> تلامس خيوط معطف الجمال
> وتقارع النسيم كلما هب
> ذرات بلور على اخاديد الورد
> بأختلاق اللحظ ما بين جذر ومد
> أبدعتى أيتها اليمامة
> الساكنة مدن الود
> 
> *


وكلماتك يا منى تلامس فى الروح كريحان 

أشكرك على رقة التعبير والإحساس

دمت بكل خير وسعادة

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

حدثتنى نفسى أن الأيام ..
لا تبق متساوية 
إلا اذا سقطت 
فقد تساوينى وأساويها 

فسقطت ..
وجاء سقوطى على ظهرى 
فرأيت السماء ..
ولما رأيتها
أدركت ان الأيام تمضى 
حتى فى الوقوع !

----------


## اليمامة

أشرقى يا شمس منتصف الليل

----------


## اليمامة

يتبخر ماء البحر المالح ..
ويصعد إلى السماء ..
فيشكّل سحاباً 
ثم يتناثر على الأرض ..
عذبًا نقيًا ..

ارتقى بقلبى إلى السماء ..
و انظر كيف سيعود ؟!

----------


## اليمامة

tumblr_lkdcjgmxDL1qd5b4ro1_500.jpg


لا ازال كفستقة ..
أبحث فى الأرض عن ملحها
أنظر للشمس ..
علنى أرى على حاجبها
منديلا ورديا 
يلوح لى بابتسامة !

----------


## اليمامة

" لا شىء يبقى للأبد "
عبارة أعرفها جيدا ..
ومع ذلك ظللت ارددها لنفسى 
لما آلمتنى النهاية كثيرا

----------


## saydsalem

*كلمات رائع ـــــــــــــــه**لااامست قلــــــــــــــبي قبل عيــــــــــــني**بصراااحه اقف حااائر**ا** أمام بووووحك الجميل..**ببوووحك المميز ونبضك الراااائع..**د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## اليمامة

> *كلمات رائع ـــــــــــــــه*
> *لااامست قلــــــــــــــبي قبل عيــــــــــــني*
> *بصراااحه اقف حااائر**ا** أمام بووووحك الجميل..*
> *ببوووحك المميز ونبضك الراااائع..*
> *د. السيد عبد الله سالم*


دكتور السيد
اسعدنى مرورك الكريم وتقديرك للنصوص

تقديرا

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

كحصان طروادة ..

قلبى

----------


## اليمامة

أتوق لأمواج تتكسر على شاطىء ..
تأخذ معها فى الأعماق قناديل البحر المنسية 
وأنا هناك واقفة أبحث عن قناديلى 
فأنا وحدى أعرفها

----------


## اليمامة

نغفو ونصحو
 نصحو ونغفو
ومابين الصحوة والغفوة
مساحة من الألم 
وربما
شىء من الندم 

آه

ما أيسر الرحيل
وما أشق العودة !

----------


## اليمامة

لا أكف عن تأمل الماضى الذى لم يأت بعد
ترى .. فى أى سماء أعيش ؟
ولما لا أتوقف عن الصعود ؟

.
.
.

!

----------


## اليمامة

أتدثر بالذكريات
فترتعد فرائص الروح
حنيناً
...

----------


## اليمامة

يعود الشتاء
والدفء ظلا بعيدا 
حزينا
وحيدا 
لن ترافقه إلا ابتسامة موجعة 
لحكاية ذكرى
وحزن صوت
...

----------


## اليمامة

أنت وشاية 




.



.




لصرخة فرح 
ونداء حياة 
فى قلب صوفى





...

----------


## اليمامة

وكأنت 
لا تزال قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الشمس
لتُشرِق الأيام 
...

----------


## نوورا

*اليمامة الجميلة

فعلا قرأت هنا قطرات الندى واول مرة اعرف انها تُقرأ ايضا
شكرا لهذة القطرات الجميلة متابعة باذن الله دائما*

----------

